# Microsoft Surface Owners Club



## t3lancer2006

Reserved for "Must Have Apps"


----------



## allan871

I got mine last Friday and it has been great so far. Love the quality, love the multitasking bars.


----------



## BizzareRide

Someone should post real world pictures of it.


----------



## lacrossewacker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *allan871*
> 
> I got mine last Friday and it has been great so far. Love the quality, love the multitasking bars.


JEALOUS!!

people can hate on the desktop version....but it is an amazing tablet OS and the touch interaction is very innovative.

I want one, but i'm never an early adopter


----------



## DigitalSavior

I purchased the 32GB RT version with the black touch cover. Loving it so far.


----------



## Robilar

Are there any decent 3rd party e-reading apps out for it yet? Kobo, Kindle, Nook etc do not play well with EPUB files that are not purchased through them.


----------



## PCSarge

in! i have one and just ordered one for my step father. great device, i have the 64GB w/ a blue touch cover, and he opted for the 32GB w/ the type cover.

both are RT models, work will be providing me with a pro model upon release.


----------



## Robilar

I pre-ordered one and then backed off temporarily as I read that the only reading apps that work are from the big vendors. Hopefully one of the Android apps (Coolerreader, Aldiko etc) or even Stanza from the Apple world gets ported over.


----------



## PCSarge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Robilar*
> 
> I pre-ordered one and then backed off temporarily as I read that the only reading apps that work are from the big vendors. Hopefully one of the Android apps (Coolerreader, Aldiko etc) or even Stanza from the Apple world gets ported over.


a 10.6' tablet as an e-reader  your crazy


----------



## Robilar

How so? I use my IPad to read occasionally. I used my Asus Transformer for reading alot as well. It works best in a stand (while I'm sitting and eating for example) or on my home office desk. Wait till you hit my age, the bigger screen helps







Mind you I have a 7.7" tablet for travelling/reading as well.


----------



## PCSarge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Robilar*
> 
> How so? I use my IPad to read occasionally. I used my Asus Transformer for reading alot as well. It works best in a stand (while I'm sitting and eating for example) or on my home office desk. Wait till you hit my age, the bigger screen helps
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mind you I have a 7.7" tablet for travelling/reading as well.


"wait till i get to your age" ? lol your implying your as old as my father, which would make you around 57 right now.

by no means is that meant as an insult or anything, im actually using my surface to read reviews about it on it (oh the irony)









on another note, we need to get together for a drink, rob.









EDIT: and rob, dont forget psycheledic psunday on Q107 today


----------



## Robilar

Sheesh, ok not that old, 46 in a couple of months. Just seems like all the vital systems are starting to break down. My liver is still fine though


----------



## PCSarge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Robilar*
> 
> Sheesh, ok not that old, 46 in a couple of months. Just seems like all the vital systems are starting to break down. My liver is still fine though


ive got a bum ankle at 23, if you can still walk youve nothin to complain bout









well... besides maybe grey hair...


----------



## [-Snake-]

I plan on purchasing the 64gb model with a stylus for next semester.


----------



## PCSarge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[-Snake-]*
> 
> I plan on purchasing the 64gb model with a stylus for next semester.


go for it, i personally wouldnt use a stylus, but to each thier own, nothing annoys me more than a plastic pen tapping on glass lol.

itll definently make a great use for university/ college students alike.


----------



## [-Snake-]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCSarge*
> 
> go for it, i personally wouldnt use a stylus, but to each thier own, nothing annoys me more than a plastic pen tapping on glass lol.
> itll definently make a great use for university/ college students alike.


Well it's mainly for just taking notes. But isn't the tip of a stylus usually made of a rubberized material?

Poking a tablet with a plastic stylus would make me eerie as well..


----------



## PCSarge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[-Snake-]*
> 
> Well it's mainly for just taking notes. But isn't the tip of a stylus usually made of a rubberized material?
> Poking a tablet with a plastic stylus would make me eerie as well..


nope, 95% of them are just plastic pens, stick to the touch cover, youll get notes taken faster that way anyways


----------



## PCSarge

SUURFACEEEE!!!!

lol sorry i just had to do it


----------



## Shiftstealth

Has anyone used this with Xbox smartglass yet?

I'm curious about the actual functionality.


----------



## allan871

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shiftstealth*
> 
> Has anyone used this with Xbox smartglass yet?
> I'm curious about the actual functionality.


Not yet because I dont have XBOX available

But I have used the logitech gamepad with surface and it worked very smooth with the surface. I have also tried extend the screen to a 1080p monitor when doing remote desktop or editing Excel/Word

So far I am very impressed with the driver support . It recognizes all the peripheral devices immediately, include usb mouse, keybord, usb hub, gamepad, printer, iphone, ipad, galaxy note 10.1 and my camera


----------



## t3lancer2006

I'm still loving my surface, the web browser is just so much better than what Android and iOS have.


----------



## Shiftstealth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *t3lancer2006*
> 
> I'm still loving my surface, the web browser is just so much better than what Android and iOS have.


I love mine too but its so much more than just a web browser. If it had a VPN app then it would be hands down the best tablet. Being able to VPN into my machine at home for movies and such would be amazing.

It is so much more as is though.


----------



## DigitalSavior

I may purchase a USB monitor to use with this thing with my next pay. I haven't been using my surface as much as I thought I would, but with the extra space I think it may be a little easier to work with. I'm also buying a new mobile hotspot and service. I can't get internet connection where I work with Verizon and it's been so frustrating. I'll be trying Clear. 40 gigs for only $40. That'll allow me to use it more as well.


----------



## W4nderer

Edit: delete


----------



## Leftfield2263

intrested in bringing this back to life now that the surface pro is out?. maybe some new content on OP?


----------



## TassM

Reviving this thread. Been gone for a year and now I've returned.

I own the SP 128GB.

Good points:
Full use of the Win8 OS. I use this for DoD CAC access which Ipad, and Andriod does not allow. This is a plus on that side.
Desktop applications including editing Adobe PDFs.
Decent for gaming (not recommend for high end gaming)
Expandable storage with MicroSD

Cons:
Battery life.
Lack of useful apps
Task Scheduler not working properly.
External mic not functional (might be my end not SP)
PITA upgrading the 1.8 SSD
Win8.1 is crap
Gets hot very quick during cycle looping.

Others note:
This can almost replace the laptop and Ipad I own.
The long and short of is: the keyboard is not comfort to type when sitting on the couch or sofa.
It's heavier than the Ipad and the heat becomes uncomfortable when viewing video for long period of time.
You can enable the wireless to continue running even in sleep but other app will still be disable. (Enabling them during sleep drains the battery).

That's my view. This can nearly replace both my Fujitsu T1010 and Ipad. Nearly...


----------



## bigal1542

Hey guys, I am considering getting a Surface Pro (probably the updated version coming out soon). I always use my laptop to play movies to my TV through HDMI. These can be the digital files or streaming. Can the Surface Pro or Surface Pro 2 handle 720p? How about 1080p? I see it has a video out port that you need an adapter for HDMI. Has anyone used that? Should I expect quality loss, or is it pretty good?

Thanks!


----------



## cavallino

I tried the surface pro and couldn't handle the poor battery life, but it looks like the Pro 2 has fixed that problem with a bigger battery and less power hungry CPU. Seriously considering getting one. I loved the concept just seemed like it had some first version teething issues.


----------



## akbanbulo

I got mine last Friday and it has been great so far. Love the quality, love the multitasking bars.


----------



## wanbushui

yes,Someone should post real world pictures of it.


----------



## cubanresourceful

I preordered a 256GB Surface 2 Pro and a black Touch Cover 2.  The Surface should arrive the 21st and the cover the 28th.  Can't wait, I'm planning on replacing my desktop with the Surface.


----------



## KSIMP88

I orders mine. Original 128GB version. Expected on the 17th. Thoughts on extended batteries and upgrading?


----------



## Spritanium

I've been looking for a tablet/laptop to use when I'm away from home. I already have a great desktop, so I've decided against a giant ultrabook. However, it's important that I'm able to do some work too, including some occasional heavy Photoshop work. After months of research, I've pretty much narrowed it down to either the Yoga 2 Pro or the Surface Pro 2. The latter looks like a really great option, especially considering the Wacom digitizer and the battery life. The only problem is the price. I can get a Yoga 2 Pro for $1000 (or even an original Yoga for under $700), whereas a Surface Pro 2 would end up costing about $1200 with the type cover. Is it really worth it? Are there any other tablets/convertibles coming out this year that I should wait for?


----------



## KSIMP88

Screw the type cover. Too expensive. Get a small Bluetooth keyboard and a nice case


----------



## Spritanium

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KSIMP88*
> 
> Screw the type cover. Too expensive. Get a small Bluetooth keyboard and a nice case


Nah, the type cover is one of the biggest reasons I'd buy this thing. If I have to carry around a keyboard separately, it's pretty useless as an ultraportable device.


----------



## KSIMP88

Not true. You can buy a small Bluetooth keyboard that fits in a 11" netbook case. You should have a case for the surface.

Just offering pro tips to save you $$


----------



## KSIMP88

Ordered some stuff for mine.

http://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B004QRKWKQ
http://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B003OC6LWM
http://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B009PIORNE
http://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B009QZH6JS
http://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B00ARJD56K
http://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B00B7FOQCK
http://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B00C8T7NOW

I'll probably use my Hanns.G Monitor for a dock. I dunno for sure yet.
Totally going overboard.

Can these things be upgraded? I'm thinking maybe battery, CPU, RAM, maybe SSD in future?


----------



## ZaknafeinGR

You can't even change the battery easily as far as I know. Only have mine for a week so still learning the basics, but I don't think you'll be able to upgrade it, the mobo is BGA1155 so can't swap CPU. Not sure on the RAM or SSD.


----------



## coachmark2

I have one.







And wrote a review of it (see sig)


----------



## KSIMP88

Finally, all my crap is coming today


----------



## nova_prime

Surface Pro 128gb for $600 worth it?


----------



## KSIMP88

Yes


----------



## nova_prime

Refurbished Surface Pros for $450....anyone bought refurbished models yet? if yes, how is it so far?


----------



## KSIMP88

Never been a fan of refurb anything.


----------



## lvlrdka22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KSIMP88*
> 
> Can these things be upgraded? I'm thinking maybe battery, CPU, RAM, maybe SSD in future?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZaknafeinGR*
> 
> You can't even change the battery easily as far as I know. Only have mine for a week so still learning the basics, but I don't think you'll be able to upgrade it, the mobo is BGA1155 so can't swap CPU. Not sure on the RAM or SSD.


They all are *theoretically* upgradable, provided you have some disassembly and great soldering skills.
You must first remove the screen by heating up the edges (hot air gun). Only then do you have access to the internals.
CPU, RAM, and WiFi module are soldered on, but AFAIK they can be upgraded if you know how to solder BGA (I don't think there's a whitelist on the UEFI, could be wrong).
The mSATA can be upgraded pretty easily.
So, all in all, only the SSD is a real upgrade option, but that requires taking the screen off. Battery replacement is also "easy" if you can get the screen off.

*Not that I've done any of that*







.
Personally, now that I've gone through a couple of threads on disassembly of the screen, I'm thinking about upgrading my 64GB to 240GB, if I decide to keep it and not go for something like the ATIV 700T instead (the Samsung was my first choice, being a real hybrid).
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nova_prime*
> 
> Refurbished Surface Pros for $450....anyone bought refurbished models yet? if yes, how is it so far?


A few have arrived for some SDers, and other than the standard occasional defective ones that need to RMA'd, they appear new (other than the stickers labeling refurbished).
They have the 1 year warranty.

I bought a refurbished 64GB just yesterday (not the ebay one, a Cowboom that I got for $360 before tax).

Regarding the battery/charge cover, according to MS it adds 50% additional charge, which adds to about 2-3000 mAh? Not enough for me to warrant the extra $70-100. I'll just use an external battery pack.


----------



## KSIMP88

Where can I find an external battery pack?


----------



## lvlrdka22

Amazon/ebay, just look for ones that can output 12V.
Also get a spare/cheap charger, cut the cable from it, cut one of the 12V cables in half (should be provided with battery pack, mine has 2 spares), then solder/connect them together. If you don't know how, there are instructions online, or some guy does it for you for something like $30-40







.


----------



## Infinite Jest

I was applying this (http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2171198&page=4) calibration to the Pro and successfully calibrated it using the 273 point method, checking to make sure the UserLinearityData was in its proper place (it was). All was well untiI noticed that a small part of the calibration was off, prompting me to re-run the script when it told me that that a linearity profile was already existing and that I needed to reset it in pen calibration options, which I had done before. Basically, my UserLinearityData entry apparently deleted itself and I now have to way to reset my calibration to run this again or even get back to stock. Of course this was one of the few times I didn;t make a registry backup, so the file is gonzo. Would it be possible to use someone else's file or do I need to basically do a factory reset? I tried uninstalling the driver and even installing Wacom's driver from their website with no luck.

Also, on an unrelated note, has anyone noticed the back-light bleeding in the corners getting worse the longer you own and use your device (especially if you carry it around in something like a backpack)?


----------



## Domino

I want to switch out the cover for an external blue tooth keyboard that doesn't get sticky keys. Any good suggestions?


----------



## ZaknafeinGR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Infinite Jest*
> 
> Also, on an unrelated note, has anyone noticed the back-light bleeding in the corners getting worse the longer you own and use your device (especially if you carry it around in something like a backpack)?


A little too early to say (only have my SP for 2.5 months), but even after a drop or two from medium height and plenty of carrying around (inside a briefcase), haven't noticed any difference in the backlight bleeding, it's still hardly noticeable.


----------



## Ryou-kun

Is it worth buying Surface Pro 2 (8GB RAM and 256 GB SSD) model or wait for this rumor Surface Pro 3 on August or Black Friday?


----------



## Infinite Jest

If you want to use it primarily as a tablet, I'd wait to see if Microsoft has a form-factor improvement up their sleeve. It's a bit unwieldy in its current design as a tablet.


----------



## KSIMP88

Unwieldy? I wield mine all over the place! Tis Awesometh


----------



## Domino

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ryou-kun*
> 
> Is it worth buying Surface Pro 2 (8GB RAM and 256 GB SSD) model or wait for this rumor Surface Pro 3 on August or Black Friday?


OH? SP3 rumours?


----------



## Ryou-kun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Domino*
> 
> OH? SP3 rumours?


http://forum.tabletpcreview.com/microsoft/60313-surface-pro-3-rumors.html


----------



## lacrossewacker

Anybody here have the Surface RT 2?

I have the original - 64 GB.

Thinking about selling it and getting the RT 2 (32gb). RT does everything I need at home for media consumption so no need to go on about the Tegra 4 vs x86.


----------



## Robilar

Thinking of grabbing the Surface for my daughter for university. She has a Macbook Pro but the darn thing weighs a ton.

How are they for note taking in class? I'd get her the better keyboard.


----------



## lacrossewacker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Robilar*
> 
> Thinking of grabbing the Surface for my daughter for university. She has a Macbook Pro but the darn thing weighs a ton.
> 
> How are they for note taking in class? I'd get her the better keyboard.


I played with the Surface 3 Friday afternoon.... With the type cover it is pretty sick.

Excellent screen and the type cover is just as productive/effecient as any other laptop keyboard to me.

If u went with RT though, it's fine assuming she wont need 3rd party software installed for class.

A surface 3 with a wireless keyboard and mouse would look pretty "fresh"


----------



## Ryou-kun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Robilar*
> 
> Thinking of grabbing the Surface for my daughter for university. She has a Macbook Pro but the darn thing weighs a ton.
> 
> How are they for note taking in class? I'd get her the better keyboard.


The Surface is an amazing tablet for taking a notes.
If she use the tablet and take picture at a white board that her Instructor was writing on, it'll automatically align the picture in OneNote to make it like she is taking a picture right in front of her.
It is a pretty neat feature in OneNote.

Sadly, it depend if your daughter is used to Window OS because it require a deep learning curve.

She can still get by school just by using Surface 2 as long as she stick with Microsoft App Store.


----------



## Robilar

Thanks for the feedback. She has been using MS Office on her Macbook for several years and Office on her PC laptop many years prior.

I'm not a fan of macbooks in general (and Apple OS..) but I bought one for the wife and had to get one for her too


----------



## Ryou-kun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Robilar*
> 
> Thanks for the feedback. She has been using MS Office on her Macbook for several years and Office on her PC laptop many years prior.
> 
> I'm not a fan of macbooks in general (and Apple OS..) but I bought one for the wife and had to get one for her too


What would she be using the tablet for in the University?


----------



## KaffieneKing

Thinking of getting the surface 3 (probably pro) to replace my laptop, for when I go back to uni, now I have a decent desktop. But is there much point if I already have a Samsung tab 3 8.0?


----------



## eqwoody

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaffieneKing*
> 
> Thinking of getting the surface 3 (probably pro) to replace my laptop, for when I go back to uni, now I have a decent desktop. But is there much point if I already have a Samsung tab 3 8.0?


The Surface Pro 3 is a full functioning PC and the Tab is an android tablet. It's apples and oranges really. I'm even thinking of getting the Surface to replace my desktop PC, keeping one of my moniters and hooking it up when I want that desktop experience. But with how much time I don't spend at home anymore I need to go mobile.


----------



## Robilar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ryou-kun*
> 
> What would she be using the tablet for in the University?


Note taking in class (via MS word). She will have a full on laptop in her room for major work but needs something light and portable with excellent battery life for classes


----------



## lacrossewacker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Robilar*
> 
> Note taking in class (via MS word). She will have a full on laptop in her room for major work but needs something light and portable with excellent battery life for classes


In that case these surface tablets are excellent for that work load. Surface 2 - with the full office 2013 suite is a great combination. If that's what you end up getting, buy the *type* cover. The physical keys are great for a tablet keyboard. She'll be able to type notes as fast as anybody else with a full sized laptop


----------



## Ryou-kun

I have question about the Surface RT/Surface 2.

Can you guys download any files from a website such as .pdf,.doc, and etc?


----------



## lacrossewacker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ryou-kun*
> 
> I have question about the Surface RT/Surface 2.
> 
> Can you guys download any files from a website such as .pdf,.doc, and etc?


yes you can.

You can download anything. The only difference is if you try to open a .exe application or a filetype that isn't supported you'll get some sort of "this file or application isn't compatible" type of message.


----------



## Admiral Mudkipz

Recently bought a Surface Pro 3 for myself. Currently shipping right now. I'm excited about the keyboard cover and I see that Microsoft advertises it as a mechanical keyboard. Does anyone know if this is true mechanical (i.e. with switches) or did they mean mechanical because the keys actually have travel to them?


----------



## Ryou-kun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Admiral Mudkipz*
> 
> Recently bought a Surface Pro 3 for myself. Currently shipping right now. I'm excited about the keyboard cover and I see that Microsoft advertises it as a mechanical keyboard. Does anyone know if this is true mechanical (i.e. with switches) or did they mean mechanical because the keys actually have travel to them?


I doubt they will actually have a mechanical switches inside of it. I think they might mean like it is tactile keys or something like that?
I mean, I haven't seen any mechanical keyboard that is slim as hell but prove me wrong.

Also congrats, man.

I also want to order Surface Pro 3, but I wasn't feeling happy when I drop the grand bomb on just a tablet.


----------



## Admiral Mudkipz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ryou-kun*
> 
> I doubt they will actually have a mechanical switches inside of it. I think they might mean like it is tactile keys or something like that?
> I mean, I haven't seen any mechanical keyboard that is slim as hell but prove me wrong.
> 
> Also congrats, man.
> 
> I also want to order Surface Pro 3, but I wasn't feeling happy when I drop the grand bomb on just a tablet.


Yea, I didn't think this would be the mechanical switches that people crave, especially in a form factor like this. I mean people have said that it is clicky, so maybe it's scissor switches?

I had a Toshiba laptop/tablet convertible from 2010, which still works, but the battery only lasted 3 hours at best. I felt something like this, which is lighter, thinner, and longer-lasting, was a good replacement







.


----------



## eqwoody

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ryou-kun*
> 
> I also want to order Surface Pro 3, but I wasn't feeling happy when I drop the grand bomb on just a tablet.


I don't see why people think it's "just a tablet". An ipad is just a tablet, a Nexus 7 or Galaxy Tab is just a tablet. The surface is a full functioning PC with a touch screen and a detached keyboard. Not to mention the screen resolution is outrageous.


----------



## Ryou-kun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eqwoody*
> 
> I don't see why people think it's "just a tablet". An ipad is just a tablet, a Nexus 7 or Galaxy Tab is just a tablet. The surface is a full functioning PC with a touch screen and a detached keyboard. Not to mention the screen resolution is outrageous.


True. However, regardless what hardware or function it has, it is still a tablet but with this "certain" hardware inside of it.
When I said "just a tablet", I don't mean in a disrespect for Surface Pro 3. Trust me, I really want SP3, and I went ahead and pre-order it before it was release, and I choose the one with i5/8GB/256GB SSD but the feeling of dropping a grand bomb really tore me and makes me sad. So I cancel it and decide to choose a base SP2 or SP3 preferably SP3.

For me, I am hoping there might be a really good deals on Back to School deal for Surface Pro 2 or Pro 3 base model.


----------



## eqwoody

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ryou-kun*
> 
> True. However, regardless what hardware or function it has, it is still a tablet but with this "certain" hardware inside of it.
> When I said "just a tablet", I don't mean in a disrespect for Surface Pro 3. Trust me, I really want SP3, and I went ahead and pre-order it before it was release, and I choose the one with i5/8GB/256GB SSD but the feeling of dropping a grand bomb really tore me and makes me sad. So I cancel it and decide to choose a base SP2 or SP3 preferably SP3.
> 
> For me, I am hoping there might be a really good deals on Back to School deal for Surface Pro 2 or Pro 3 base model.


I'm going to get an SP3 to replace my desktop, forget laptop replacement. I do a little light gaming but nothing that the HD 4400 can't handle. And I'll keep one of my monitors to plug in with a USB hub for keyboard and mouse when I want to use it as a desktop at home. Just waiting for someone to bite on the computer for sale lol.


----------



## Admiral Mudkipz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eqwoody*
> 
> I'm going to get an SP3 to replace my desktop, forget laptop replacement. I do a little light gaming but nothing that the HD 4400 can't handle. And I'll keep one of my monitors to plug in with a USB hub for keyboard and mouse when I want to use it as a desktop at home. Just waiting for someone to bite on the computer for sale lol.


Wow, replacing your desktop too? I love the SP3, but it could never replace the power that my desktop offers.


----------



## eqwoody

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Admiral Mudkipz*
> 
> Wow, replacing your desktop too? I love the SP3, but it could never replace the power that my desktop offers.


Yeah I'm finding myself not doing much on my desktop anymore besides watching sports and league of legends streams. Probably around 20 minutes a day of gaming and that's it. No need for this setup when I can save a lot of space in my small apartment. Sadly no bites yet on craigslist.


----------



## KSIMP88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eqwoody*
> 
> Yeah I'm finding myself not doing much on my desktop anymore besides watching sports and league of legends streams. Probably around 20 minutes a day of gaming and that's it. No need for this setup when I can save a lot of space in my small apartment. Sadly no bites yet on craigslist.


What is your setup?


----------



## lacrossewacker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eqwoody*
> 
> I don't see why people think it's "just a tablet". An ipad is just a tablet, a Nexus 7 or Galaxy Tab is just a tablet. The surface is a full functioning PC with a touch screen and a detached keyboard. Not to mention the screen resolution is outrageous.


Exactly. In fact here's a little snip-it from engadget's review of the Surface 3.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *engadget*
> Accordingly, the Surface Pro 3 can do everything an Ultrabook can do. One of my favorite things about working on a Windows machine is the Snap feature, so I routinely have two programs laid out side by side -- usually Chrome and HipChat. In particular, I often have a dozen tabs open at once, including Gmail, my calendar, Engadget, Facebook, Twitter and the publishing software we use to write stories, not to mention the odd Wikipedia page and music-streaming service. In addition to the usual multitasking, you could also edit photos if you wanted, or maybe even cut together some video.


Not having the same limitations as normal tablets such as the iPad or any Android tablet really does make all the difference. Not only for the multi-tasking, but even when it comes to something basic like having multiple tabs open in CHrome. Sure, you can have multiple tabs "open" in the Chrome on any other tablet, but even on the iPad once you get past 2 or 3 tabs you actually have to load the tab contents again. Kind of useless if you actually need those tabs running live - like if one is Pandora or a tab for Office 365's email page.


----------



## eqwoody

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KSIMP88*
> 
> What is your setup?


R9 280X, i5 3570k, couple of ssd's. EVGA Hadron Air (I'm already small wanna go smaller). 8 GB of corsair vengeance. Nothing insane but a decent setup.


----------



## KSIMP88

Part it out on here. Or eBay. Always more money in parting out a rig.


----------



## eqwoody

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KSIMP88*
> 
> Part it out on here. Or eBay. Always more money in parting out a rig.


It's my only machine. So if I can't replace it same day I'll be without a computer for who knows how long till It's completely parted. If I go too long I might die.


----------



## KSIMP88

Don't be a pansy. Do a no interest deal on the surface pro 3. Build some credit.


----------



## Admiral Mudkipz

Got my SP3 yesterday. Installed all Ninite programs and updates. Upon installation of a few updates/restarts, my Surface wouldn't find any WiFi networks and typing on my type cover stopped working. Did a restore back to before I installed all the updates and apps an then redid all that installation. Faced same problems again, so I clean wiped and reinstalled Windows. Rebooted and then got to the Surface loading screen where it stalled for maybe 30+ minutes and thought that was weird. Cold rebooted via power button and then went into an infinite loop of "Windows installation cannot proceed." Called Tech support...couldn't help me. Finally drove 30 minutes to a specialty store and then got it replaced with a new Surface, which fortunately still works so far.

...I think I'm one of those isolated cases, lol.


----------



## KSIMP88

Wait. Shouldn't you be all like "The Surface Pro 3 is garbage. It won't even boot no matter what I do. Microsoft makes a faulty tablet! And the pay for good IE reviews so they must have been doing the SME with the surface! Rarghraghrgrgrhhhhh"

Ha ;-)


----------



## lacrossewacker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Admiral Mudkipz*
> 
> Got my SP3 yesterday. Installed all Ninite programs and updates. Upon installation of a few updates/restarts, my Surface wouldn't find any WiFi networks and typing on my type cover stopped working. Did a restore back to before I installed all the updates and apps an then redid all that installation. Faced same problems again, so I clean wiped and reinstalled Windows. Rebooted and then got to the Surface loading screen where it stalled for maybe 30+ minutes and thought that was weird. Cold rebooted via power button and then went into an infinite loop of "Windows installation cannot proceed." Called Tech support...couldn't help me. Finally drove 30 minutes to a specialty store and then got it replaced with a new Surface, which fortunately still works so far.
> 
> ...I think I'm one of those isolated cases, lol.


How's your experience been so far


----------



## Admiral Mudkipz

Now, the SP3 is working great. Works exactly as it was designed to.


----------



## allan871

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Admiral Mudkipz*
> 
> Now, the SP3 is working great. Works exactly as it was designed to.


Have you noticed any significant change in WIFI signal strength/battery life since yesterday's firmware update?


----------



## Admiral Mudkipz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *allan871*
> 
> Have you noticed any significant change in WIFI signal strength/battery life since yesterday's firmware update?


My Surface actually had no problems with the WiFi connectivity before the firmware update, so I can't really comment on how the firmware update helped with that. I guess I was really fortunate this time around.

For battery life, it seems about the same. I don't think the Surface gets all that hot anymore. The Surface seems to power down as intended when you hit the power on/off button, as well as closing the type cover lid on it.


----------



## yanks8981

I am very interested if any SP3 owners have installed and used Bluestacks and what success they have had. There are a few apps not available on the WIndows store that I would like to use on the SP3, but unsure how well it performs. It runs fairly well on my sig rig and doesnt seem to be using too much resources, but I'd feel more comfortable getting info from an actual user.


----------



## Robilar

Grabbed my daughter a Surface 2 64GB, Type Cover and 64GB Micro SD yesterday. Hoping it will well as she starts university in September.


----------



## Ryou-kun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Robilar*
> 
> Grabbed my daughter a Surface 2 64GB, Type Cover and 64GB Micro SD yesterday. Hoping it will well as she starts university in September.


As long as she is fine with apps on Microsoft Store and use Microsoft Office.


----------



## Ryou-kun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yanks8981*
> 
> I am very interested if any SP3 owners have installed and used Bluestacks and what success they have had. There are a few apps not available on the WIndows store that I would like to use on the SP3, but unsure how well it performs. It runs fairly well on my sig rig and doesnt seem to be using too much resources, but I'd feel more comfortable getting info from an actual user.


I don't own SP3,but I have tried installing it on my mom Dell Venue 8 Pro, and you have to pay monthly to use it I believe. The are times you can try the free one for a while.

Does it work? Yes. It is a bit sluggish, but it isn't bad.

Would I recommend it, it depend if lag and monthly payment matters to you?


----------



## yanks8981

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ryou-kun*
> 
> I don't own SP3,but I have tried installing it on my mom Dell Venue 8 Pro, and you have to pay monthly to use it I believe. The are times you can try the free one for a while.
> 
> Does it work? Yes. It is a bit sluggish, but it isn't bad.
> 
> Would I recommend it, it depend if lag and monthly payment matters to you?


Thanks for the input. I really only play Clash of Clans on my iPad. I have it on my Galaxy S5 as well, but its nice to have the larger screen when I am home. It isn't a complete deal breaker, but I was just curious if anyone had experience with it. I use it fairly nicely on my desktop with a mouse, but its not as nice as a touch panel. My desktop is an i7 with a 780, so I'd expect it to run well there, but I wasn't sure if it demanded more resources than an SP3.


----------



## Robilar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ryou-kun*
> 
> As long as she is fine with apps on Microsoft Store and use Microsoft Office.


She needs it for note taking in class. She has a macbook pro for anything else.


----------



## KSIMP88

Note taking? Walmart has deals going on right now. You can buy 18 pencils and a notebook for $1


----------



## eqwoody

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KSIMP88*
> 
> Note taking? Walmart has deals going on right now. You can buy 18 pencils and a notebook for $1


But all the other kids will laugh at her!


----------



## Robilar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KSIMP88*
> 
> Note taking? Walmart has deals going on right now. You can buy 18 pencils and a notebook for $1


Write by hand?







Do kids even know how?


----------



## Robilar

Quick question regarding the surface 2. Can you use an external USB cd-rom drive with it? My daughter has a bunch of DVD movies that she wants to take with her but I am uncertain if the surface 2 supports an external drive.

Thanks


----------



## Ryou-kun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Robilar*
> 
> Quick question regarding the surface 2. Can you use an external USB cd-rom drive with it? My daughter has a bunch of DVD movies that she wants to take with her but I am uncertain if the surface 2 supports an external drive.
> 
> Thanks


I think you can.

In fact, buy a USB Hub, plug it in, and use any USB Hard Drive/USB CD/ROM/Bluetooth Mouse/USB Flash Drive/etc.


----------



## eqwoody

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ryou-kun*
> 
> I think you can.
> 
> In fact, buy a USB Hub, plug it in, and use any USB Hard Drive/USB CD/ROM/Bluetooth Mouse/USB Flash Drive/etc.


This, a nice powered USB hub is really handy for desk work.


----------



## kayan

I have a question for any SP2 or SP3 owners. I've sold my laptop on eBay and am looking for something a bit more "portable." I owned a Surface RT (1st gen) and loved it, but sold it to get the Surface 2 RT, that I never bought because of life, anyway.

My question is this: Does anybody with the SP2 or SP3 play DotA 2 or Star Wars the Old Republic? If so, how do these Pros handle these 2 games @ 1920x1080? Also, what kind of settings?

Thanks very much in advance!


----------



## Ryou-kun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kayan*
> 
> I have a question for any SP2 or SP3 owners. I've sold my laptop on eBay and am looking for something a bit more "portable." I owned a Surface RT (1st gen) and loved it, but sold it to get the Surface 2 RT, that I never bought because of life, anyway.
> 
> My question is this: Does anybody with the SP2 or SP3 play DotA 2 or Star Wars the Old Republic? If so, how do these Pros handle these 2 games @ 1920x1080? Also, what kind of settings?
> 
> Thanks very much in advance!


I haven't own SP2 nor SP3, but I think it will be in a playable state.
Maybe, I think you might be able to play it at med or high settings without AAs and other settings.

Then again, this tablet isn't meant for gaming.


----------



## eqwoody

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kayan*
> 
> I have a question for any SP2 or SP3 owners. I've sold my laptop on eBay and am looking for something a bit more "portable." I owned a Surface RT (1st gen) and loved it, but sold it to get the Surface 2 RT, that I never bought because of life, anyway.
> 
> My question is this: Does anybody with the SP2 or SP3 play DotA 2 or Star Wars the Old Republic? If so, how do these Pros handle these 2 games @ 1920x1080? Also, what kind of settings?
> 
> Thanks very much in advance!


If you want a tablet for gaming get the Shield tablet. It's smaller yes, but you'll get better performance in games for like 1/4 the price.


----------



## kayan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eqwoody*
> 
> If you want a tablet for gaming get the Shield tablet. It's smaller yes, but you'll get better performance in games for like 1/4 the price.


The problem is, I don't want a tablet for gaming, I want a Surface because of everything else it can do. I have a desktop for gaming, however, I want something smaller than my old laptop, I can take out of town with me that can run those 2 games.

The shield is a neat idea, but I run an AMD GPU, isn't that a problem?


----------



## Ghoxt

I'll post my findings in the next 24 hours hopefully with Pics, and commentary.

Surface Pro 3 - i7 8Gig Ram, 256GB SSD, Intel HD 5000

Installed:

UE4

30 Gig of UE4 Tutorials & Reference

Office 365 subscription

Despicable Me: Minions Rush























To install later:

128 SanDisk MicroSD card

Visual C++

Cinema4D which I know, but Looking at moving to Maya...

I know I wont be loading tons of content like I have on my PC rig, but this will let me work easily on several projects while mobile and away from home.

I ordered mine from Microsoft online as the Bestbuy was sold out of the I7's so I next day air'ed it. Was not happy to see all the green 5 inch square inflated bubble-rap completely flat inside the box. No damage to the unit but annoyed me.


----------



## lacrossewacker

The Nvidia shield is completely irrelevant as it's an android device.

Surface Pro *2* DOTA2




Surface Pro *1* Star Wars the Old Republic




The Surface Pro 2 would be perfectly acceptable.

If you had the budget.....the SP3 is an amazing piece of tech.

If you didn't have the money....check out the Dell Venue 8 Pro
Definitely worth a watch..


----------



## kayan

From what I've seen and heard, the SP2 plays both games like a champ, but the SP3 does not.

I'm worried about the throttling while running DotA2.

I was all set to get a SP3 either 128 (well within budget) or the 256, a bit outside, but could save enough after next weeks' paycheck.

I sold my laptop, to get a SP3, but then all the heat and throttling stuff started to show and come to light. Just haven't heard much good about the new SP3.

I'm just not sure what to do :-/


----------



## lacrossewacker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kayan*
> 
> From what I've seen and heard, the SP2 plays both games like a champ, but the SP3 does not.
> 
> I'm worried about the throttling while running DotA2.
> 
> I was all set to get a SP3 either 128 (well within budget) or the 256, a bit outside, but could save enough after next weeks' paycheck.
> 
> I sold my laptop, to get a SP3, but then all the heat and throttling stuff started to show and come to light. Just haven't heard much good about the new SP3.
> 
> I'm just not sure what to do :-/


It's better than the Sp1 and Sp2 in every way.

Obviously you'll need to lower resolution though.


----------



## kayan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lacrossewacker*
> 
> It's better than the Sp1 and Sp2 in every way.
> 
> Obviously you'll need to lower resolution though.


I was thinking that if I got one I'd probably go for the i5 256gb SSD, basically for the extra RAM @ 8gb as opposed to the 4gb on the i5/128 version. Do you think that would be wise? Also, do you really think that I''ll be happy with this choice?


----------



## Admiral Mudkipz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kayan*
> 
> I was thinking that if I got one I'd probably go for the i5 256gb SSD, basically for the extra RAM @ 8gb as opposed to the 4gb on the i5/128 version. Do you think that would be wise? Also, do you really think that I''ll be happy with this choice?


I bought a 256 GB / 8 GB variant just for future proofing. 4 GB is really seeing its limits, especially in the desktop world, so I think in the near future, it will be the same for laptops.


----------



## kayan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Admiral Mudkipz*
> 
> I bought a 256 GB / 8 GB variant just for future proofing. 4 GB is really seeing its limits, especially in the desktop world, so I think in the near future, it will be the same for laptops.


Oh definitely, I agree. I was referring explicitly to my previous question though, on whether it'd run SW The Old Republic and DotA 2. Speaking of, do you play either, and if so can you test performance at 1080p for me? Both are Free to play, and if you don't play would you mind trying one or the other?


----------



## Ryou-kun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lacrossewacker*
> 
> It's better than the Sp1 and Sp2 in every way.
> 
> Obviously you'll need to lower resolution though.


Except the pen input, I wish it was a Wacom rather N-Trig.
Sure, it won't matter that much, but it does if someone is an artist and want to use the 12" and 2160 x 1440.


----------



## Ryou-kun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Admiral Mudkipz*
> 
> I bought a 256 GB / 8 GB variant just for future proofing. 4 GB is really seeing its limits, especially in the desktop world, so I think in the near future, it will be the same for laptops.


Definitely.
I bought a Refurbish Surface Pro 2 i5/4GB/128GB SSD. Holy balls, the 4GB RAM is annoying as hell. It is lag, freeze and crash because of the lack of RAMs.
I was like, I am done with it and return it back, lol. I just can't deal with 4GB RAM on a Window's products.

So every time I see a Windows product, I am going for at least 6GB or 8GB RAM because it is definitely a must own.


----------



## Ryou-kun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kayan*
> 
> Oh definitely, I agree. I was referring explicitly to my previous question though, on whether it'd run SW The Old Republic and DotA 2. Speaking of, do you play either, and if so can you test performance at 1080p for me? Both are Free to play, and if you don't play would you mind trying one or the other?


To be honest, I think you should grab an ultrabook that can handle the games.
I know the benefits of owning a SP3, but you are going to have to go for the i5/8GB/256GB model plus a Type Cover that is going to cost you a lot of money.
Not to mention, I don't think gaming on a Type Cover is enjoyable other than typing.


----------



## Robilar

Are there any apps for the Surface 2 that have a reader program that supports DRM free EPUB's?

Answered my own question









Looks like the options are:

Book HD
Liberty Book Reader
Freda
Blio
Bookviser

Going to have to check them out. My daughter has a number of books that she wants to have on her Surface 2.

BTW, she loves the Surface 2. Far prefers it to her Macbook Pro.


----------



## Unoid

I enjoy my 4gb ram 128 model. Got it for tablet replacement and mainly school work (phdecon). 300 more for 8gb ram and 256gb sad is over 100% markup. Ive seen no issues using apps with only 4gb ram... PhotoShop cs6 etc.

I wish they'd improve thermal dissipation with a full back thin copper heat sink. Instead of just one spot getting hot.

This device will shine with skylake with iris pro.

IE app has annoying autocorrect


----------



## kayan

Well, I was just perusing my local Best Buy, wasting time, and guess what I found. A returned SP3 marked down 200 bucks because of a "scratch" that isn't there









I got the i5/8gb/256SSD for 1104! So figured what the heck, I'll give it a shot. 45 day return period, and full manufacturer's warranty.

Unfortunately, I'm at work right now, so it'll have to wait until break/lunch to be played with.

So, I can tell why people are complaining about the heat. While installing all the updates, One spot on the back was getting pretty toasty and I wasn't really doing anything. That being said, this thing is amazing so far. The pen is... wow! I've never used a pen on a device before.

Well, back to work.


----------



## yanks8981

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kayan*
> 
> Well, I was just perusing my local Best Buy, wasting time, and guess what I found. A returned SP3 marked down 200 bucks because of a "scratch" that isn't there
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I got the i5/8gb/256SSD for 1104! So figured what the heck, I'll give it a shot. 45 day return period, and full manufacturer's warranty.
> 
> Unfortunately, I'm at work right now, so it'll have to wait until break/lunch to be played with.
> 
> So, I can tell why people are complaining about the heat. While installing all the updates, One spot on the back was getting pretty toasty and I wasn't really doing anything. That being said, this thing is amazing so far. The pen is... wow! I've never used a pen on a device before.
> 
> Well, back to work.


How do you like it? I see Best Buy has a student discount for 150 off that's awfully tempting!


----------



## kayan

I'm really enjoying it. Everything about it screams quality!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yanks8981*
> 
> How do you like it? I see Best Buy has a student discount for 150 off that's awfully tempting!


I'm really enjoying it. Everything about it screams quality! Unfortunately I just heard back about some surgery that I'm having in 3 weeks and need to take this back cuz the surgery is ex as expensive as I was first told, and payment is due up front. Blah.

Hope I can find a good deal on a sp3 in a few months!

I'm going to keep it a bit longer and try gaming a little on it, but everything else has been fantastic.


----------



## m98custom1212

I got wonderful surprise for my birthday from my fiance. SP3 128gb model and black type cover.

I love the thing miles better then original Surface Pro. Bigger Screen 1440p just feels quality This will see alot of work and school use .


----------



## yanks8981

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *m98custom1212*
> 
> I got wonderful surprise for my birthday from my fiance. SP3 128gb model and black type cover.
> 
> I love the thing miles better then original Surface Pro. Bigger Screen 1440p just feels quality This will see alot of work and school use .


Congrats! When was your birthday?


----------



## m98custom1212

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yanks8981*
> 
> Congrats! When was your birthday?


She has been teasing me since the rumors came out on getting me a SP3. My birthday isn't for a few more weeks but She wanted to give to me for school and school starts next week.


----------



## yanks8981

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *m98custom1212*
> 
> She has been teasing me since the rumors came out on getting me a SP3. My birthday isn't for a few more weeks but She wanted to give to me for school and school starts next week.


Very cool. My birthday was a couple Saturdays ago, but no SP3 for me. I also have school starting next week.


----------



## Ryou-kun

It is great your finance has got you a SP3. Sadly, I don't know how well you will do with a 4GB RAM. I just never like using any Windows product with less than 6GB RAM imo.

Also Happy Late Birthday.


----------



## m98custom1212

Whats your major yanks?

Ryou- I had a surface pro 1 with 4gb that tablet served me well but I got sick of it wanted something new got an S7 then sold that. The Surface Pro 3 I will keep until it dies. The 4gb of ram not bugged me still did 3d modeling, Minitab, office, alot of chrome tabs and note taking all flawless. I would remote into my desktop if I needed 3d rendering done.


----------



## m98custom1212

Double


----------



## yanks8981

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *m98custom1212*
> 
> Whats your major yanks?
> 
> Ryou- I had a surface pro 1 with 4gb that tablet served me well but I got sick of it wanted something new got an S7 then sold that. The Surface Pro 3 I will keep until it dies. The 4gb of ram not bugged me still did 3d modeling, Minitab, office, alot of chrome tabs and note taking all flawless. I would remote into my desktop if I needed 3d rendering done.


Returning to school for a Masters in Business.


----------



## m98custom1212

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yanks8981*
> 
> Returning to school for a Masters in Business.


Me too! Six Sigma Black Belt then I will start looking for Grad Schools for my MBA


----------



## yanks8981

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *m98custom1212*
> 
> Me too! Six Sigma Black Belt then I will start looking for Grad Schools for my MBA


Very cool. Enjoy bringing that SP3 to class!


----------



## Ryou-kun

I have bought a refurbish SP2 with 4GB RAM and 128GB ssd. Holy crap, it lag, freeze and crash. I decide to return it because the seller has 30 days warranty. I we like screw that.

Oh well, for me, I might wait for the new tablets on fall.


----------



## m98custom1212

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ryou-kun*
> 
> I have bought a refurbish SP2 with 4GB RAM and 128GB ssd. Holy crap, it lag, freeze and crash. I decide to return it because the seller has 30 days warranty. I we like screw that.
> 
> Oh well, for me, I might wait for the new tablets on fall.


Did you install all the newest updates on it?


----------



## Ryou-kun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *m98custom1212*
> 
> Did you install all the newest updates on it?


Oh yeah, I did.
I decide to return it and maybe wait for Holiday seasons or something.
After all, it is right around the corner.








Not worth buying a refurbish product with 30 days warranty.


----------



## CryptixA28

I picked up a surface pro 3 and a cyan type cover yesterday!

I decided that I didn't need an i7 so I went with the 256GB i5 which has 8GB of RAM. So far i'm pretty impressed, it's awesome!


----------



## Robilar

Does anyone know of a fix for the Surface 2 battery indicator? I picked up one for my daughter. It works fine, charges and holds a charge but the battery indicator has a red x through it stating no battery detected.

I went through a lengthy troubleshooting process with Microsoft with no luck.


----------



## sciencegey

I've got a 32GB Surface 2 (RT) along with a Type Cover 2 and it is extremely useful, especially for doing work and what not (Microsoft Office 2013 included!!!)


----------



## Shogon

I'm overall pretty happy with the Surface Pro 3, i5 128 GB version after a few weeks of usage. I would of loved the 256/8 GB version for longevity reasons but compared to my Lenovo Windows tablet (dual core atom 1.8GHz 2 GB memory) this thing is a beast and runs everything pretty well(Microsoft apps, some light games). Plus at $270 more for double the SSD space and more RAM it didn't seem worth it to me as much as I wanted it.

Some games have some issues though, but using Intel graphics at 2160x1440 probably isn't the smartest







. Age of Empires II stutters a bit, Portal ran fine and so have a few Indie style games like Super Meat Boy/Valiant Hearts. The back-lit keys on the touch cover are a dream come true for me, something I've always wanted on a laptop but most didn't seem to(plus not having a good screen+high resolution above 1080p). I already replaced my 64GB sd card with a 128 GB PNY ($100 on Amazon currently) and bought the Stand as well. I have it hooked to my U2711 via DIsplayPort streaming Plex and writing this little stuff with my usb keyboard here on the Surface screen.

If it wasn't for my student discount I probably wouldn't of considered the Surface but it's worked really well, better then I expected around campus with my latest project, and the thing weighs nothing compared to my HP dv7 laptop and has way more power vs. my older Windows 8 tablet( and a lot less hassle with Windows 8.1). Only downside I can say is losing so much space compared to my laptop(64gb OS SSD+1TB HDD), but I've gained so much more with the better screen, higher resolution, easier use due to smaller footprint, weighing less(not a pain in the butt to carry around), DP output (instead of hdmi like my Lenovo tablet) and not as loud under load, though this things fan can be loud at times.


----------



## Ryou-kun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shogon*
> 
> I'm overall pretty happy with the Surface Pro 3, i5 128 GB version after a few weeks of usage. I would of loved the 256/8 GB version for longevity reasons but compared to my Lenovo Windows tablet (dual core atom 1.8GHz 2 GB memory) this thing is a beast and runs everything pretty well(Microsoft apps, some light games). Plus at $270 more for double the SSD space and more RAM it didn't seem worth it to me as much as I wanted it.
> 
> Some games have some issues though, but using Intel graphics at 2160x1440 probably isn't the smartest
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Age of Empires II stutters a bit, Portal ran fine and so have a few Indie style games like Super Meat Boy/Valiant Hearts. The back-lit keys on the touch cover are a dream come true for me, something I've always wanted on a laptop but most didn't seem to(plus not having a good screen+high resolution above 1080p). I already replaced my 64GB sd card with a 128 GB PNY ($100 on Amazon currently) and bought the Stand as well. I have it hooked to my U2711 via DIsplayPort streaming Plex and writing this little stuff with my usb keyboard here on the Surface screen.
> 
> If it wasn't for my student discount I probably wouldn't of considered the Surface but it's worked really well, better then I expected around campus with my latest project, and the thing weighs nothing compared to my HP dv7 laptop and has way more power vs. my older Windows 8 tablet( and a lot less hassle with Windows 8.1). Only downside I can say is losing so much space compared to my laptop(64gb OS SSD+1TB HDD), but I've gained so much more with the better screen, higher resolution, easier use due to smaller footprint, weighing less(not a pain in the butt to carry around), DP output (instead of hdmi like my Lenovo tablet) and not as loud under load, though this things fan can be loud at times.


SP3 storage isn't an issue because you can manually upgrade the storage. I believe it is mSATSA SSD, but you have to manually do it.
RAM is because it is integrated with the motherboard.
Paying extra $270 dollar for 8GB RAM may sound overprice but it is definitely worth it for a long period of use.
Even though I don't own Surface Pro 3 which I would LOVE to own, I would definitely max out the RAM in order to avoid any annoyance/frustration.

Yeah, a lot of games aren't full optimized at 2160x1440 resolution, so you need to lower the resolution.


----------



## Shogon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ryou-kun*
> 
> SP3 storage isn't an issue because you can manually upgrade the storage. I believe it is mSATSA SSD, but you have to manually do it.
> RAM is because it is integrated with the motherboard.
> Paying extra $270 dollar for 8GB RAM may sound overprice but it is definitely worth it for a long period of use.
> Even though I don't own Surface Pro 3 which I would LOVE to own, I would definitely max out the RAM in order to avoid any annoyance/frustration.
> 
> Yeah, a lot of games aren't full optimized at 2160x1440 resolution, so you need to lower the resolution.


Don't get me wrong I would of loved to get the 8GB version but 4GBs of memory has been pretty adequate from my experience, with what you say I can see why it is more expensive though. But I am contemplating returning this Surface and buying the bigger version now lol. I should of just gone with it since I can actually see myself using this for years to come and the extra memory/SSD space would be nice.


----------



## Ryou-kun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shogon*
> 
> Don't get me wrong I would of loved to get the 8GB version but 4GBs of memory has been pretty adequate from my experience, with what you say I can see why it is more expensive though. But I am contemplating returning this Surface and buying the bigger version now lol. I should of just gone with it since I can actually see myself using this for years to come and the extra memory/SSD space would be nice.


Yep. Sooner or later, you are going to hit a dead end due to the ram.
Might as well spend a lot of money for 8gb ram and enjoy it.
Since you would be using for years and years, it is good idea though.


----------



## Shogon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ryou-kun*
> 
> Yep. Sooner or later, you are going to hit a dead end due to the ram.
> Might as well spend a lot of money for 8gb ram and enjoy it.
> Since you would be using for years and years, it is good idea though.


Well I took the concept of "spending a lot of money" to the next step lol... Too many thoughts in my head at the time (plus the Mall was so chaotic when I went to the Microsoft store lol) I ended up returning the 128 i5 version which was a pretty easy process (didn't know if I would get hit by a 10% restocking fee because nothing was wrong with my Surface) and going for the i7 256GB/8GB model. The inner enthusiast in me is happy, the newly formed budgeted self is crying on the inside, but I plan on keeping this thing for a while so might as well enjoy it around school







. Plus my love of gaming/PC hardware has taken a nose dive so the fire sale of some of my old hardware will help offset the cost. Had an issue with activating Windows but luckily the phone system isn't that bad, better then Chase bank lol.


----------



## Wildcard36qs

Just picked up a Surface Pro 3 i5 128GB with the black Type Cover for work. I have to say, this thing is amazing. My wife has the original Surface Pro, and even though it is smaller screen, it is thicker and actually heavier. This size is perfect and man, I am loving the pen. Awesome device. Huge improvement over the original Surface Pro.


----------



## Semore666

Spotify finally got touch screen usability - say goodbye to sub par metro apps!


----------



## Semore666

Also, we need more surface pro 3 users giving feedback on the Windows 10 insider platform! Get on it!

https://insider.windows.com/


----------



## Shogon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Semore666*
> 
> Also, we need more surface pro 3 users giving feedback on the Windows 10 insider platform! Get on it!
> 
> https://insider.windows.com/


I'm waiting for the actual update in the app store as I am hesitant to even bother doing it with the current Technical Preview. Plus everything has been hunky dory. Even then I am hesitant to update as 8.1 on this Surface has been a much better experience over my former Lenovo windows Tablet when I updated that to 8.1 from 8. Things broke and no longer worked like they did and I was lucky enough I could trade it in to Amazon. It could just be the major differences in hardware or that Microsoft supports there products better than other brands do when it comes to newer Windows.


----------



## Sonikku13

I pounced on an Surface Pro 3 with an i3 and 64 GB SSD. Got it new in box for $650. It was either this or a GeForce GTX Titan X, and I went with the full fledged computer over the graphics card.

My plans for it are mostly this, future college work, Puzzle Pirates (mostly for poker), and RuneScape. It should handle it fine, my old Toshiba Encore Mini held it's own with these tasks.


----------



## michaelius

Are there any good rumours about Surface Pro 4 ?

My laptop needs repairs so I'm trying to decide if I should spent cash on repairing it or finally buy SP3 which has been on my wishlist for months. But having broadwell or skywell inside would be huge bonus.

i5/4GB ram/128ssd model is currently on sale on Microsoft Germany store for 850 Euro


----------



## Ryou-kun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *michaelius*
> 
> Are there any good rumours about Surface Pro 4 ?
> 
> My laptop needs repairs so I'm trying to decide if I should spent cash on repairing it or finally buy SP3 which has been on my wishlist for months. But having broadwell or skywell inside would be huge bonus.
> 
> i5/4GB ram/128ssd model is currently on sale on Microsoft Germany store for 850 Euro


It could be either Surface Pro 4 or Surface Pro Mini.

From what I heard about the rumor is that there won't be a SP4 coming out soon.
It would probably be a Surface 3 or Mini but use a lighter version of Windows 10. No, it won't be Windows RT again.
It would be affordable, using latest Intel Atom CPU or M Core CPU for a fanless design, basically, a low end for a W10 tablet.
Don't know if it is true or not, but I have a feeling that there might be two or three different Surface models coming out.


----------



## Wildcard36qs

Yea I heard there would be different models and that they would be smaller and not have the same display as the SP3. I remember feeling like the 3 is going to be better than the new one.


----------



## eqwoody

Surface 3 was just announced today, smaller display than the Pro model.


----------



## Sonikku13

My Surface Pro 3 has me debating whether to sell my gaming rig. Even with just the i3-4020Y, it's plenty fast for what I use it for. Surfing the web, and some gaming. And I'm finding I'm not gaming as often as I used to...

So, my desktop, aptly named Sonic Hedgehog I, might be losing it's GPU, or might be going away for good.


----------



## Ryou-kun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sonikku13*
> 
> My Surface Pro 3 has me debating whether to sell my gaming rig. Even with just the i3-4020Y, it's plenty fast for what I use it for. Surfing the web, and some gaming. And I'm finding I'm not gaming as often as I used to...
> 
> So, my desktop, aptly named Sonic Hedgehog I, might be losing it's GPU, or might be going away for good.


Ah, I know that feeling man.
I would suggest keeping your PC rather selling it because you might regret it later once you get into gaming later on.
Although who know how long you can get back into it, it is better than saying, "Crap, I should not have sold my gaming PC."








Then again, it is up to you. Is it good enough to cover ALL of your tasks?


----------



## Sonikku13

The other reasons why I'd sell my gaming PC are to pay down some debt, and to get rid of my 290 before 390X compresses the market.


----------



## Ryou-kun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sonikku13*
> 
> The other reasons why I'd sell my gaming PC are to pay down some debt, and to get rid of my 290 before 390X compresses the market.


Ah, I see.
Well, if you want then go ahead.


----------



## tubers

Guys, do you have some faint/hazy yellow line near the left edge of the screen (landscape)?

Seems a pretty common complaint specially with the SP3 when I Googled the issue.


----------



## james8

^i don't have it. if it's significant you should warranty.


----------



## tubers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *james8*
> 
> ^i don't have it. if it's significant you should warranty.


Ok. Thanks.


----------



## Sonikku13

Every day, I get more and more impressed with my SP3. It runs classic games well, for example. Even with the i3 processor, I feel it's plenty fast for everyday tasks.

The lone hitch is it bogs down ever so slightly while playing Final Fantasy XIV: A Realm Reborn. But even then, I'm impressed with the playability on the Intel iGPU.


----------



## Ryou-kun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sonikku13*
> 
> Every day, I get more and more impressed with my SP3. It runs classic games well, for example. Even with the i3 processor, I feel it's plenty fast for everyday tasks.
> 
> The lone hitch is it bogs down ever so slightly while playing Final Fantasy XIV: A Realm Reborn. But even then, I'm impressed with the playability on the Intel iGPU.


Tell me, how well can it run Counter Strike: Global Offensive, Diablo 3, This War of Mine, and Photoshop?

By the way, check out a You.tuber name Sean Ong. You will be impress.


----------



## Playturbo

I have the 128GB Pro version, using it for work aswell as some gaming


----------



## Six-Strings

I would advice against that.

I used to have only a laptop (and that was a real laptop, not a surface) and what annoyed me most wasn't the performance loss, nor the incapability to play more recent games, but mainly the fact that you have to plug in all sorts of stuff when you want to be productive. It's a major hassle to always do that, believe you me.


----------



## Ryou-kun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Six-Strings*
> 
> I would advice against that.
> 
> I used to have only a laptop (and that was a real laptop, not a surface) and what annoyed me most wasn't the performance loss, nor the incapability to play more recent games, but mainly the fact that you have to plug in all sorts of stuff when you want to be productive. It's a major hassle to always do that, believe you me.


I know what you mean.
SP tablet has its own issue with battery while note taking.
However, SP does have a portable battery with a proper connector to charge it, I can use it to charge my SP and either throw it in my bag or on a desk.









As for plugging in everything to become productive. It isn't a hassle IMO. You can either go for the docking station or just a cable.


----------



## Darhant

Just got a 2nd hand Surface Pro 2 i5 256gb SSD 8gb RAM model.

IT IS AWESOME.

Enjoying gaming on it and it works great for work too.

just a not for others I've seen a 5-10% performance boost by forcing the latest HD4400 drivers on manually.


Whats games are people playing on these beasts?


----------



## MiiX

I got a few questions and I think this is where il get the best answers.

How is it to use as a daily driver?
How is the battery time on this? daily task, little/no gaming.
How long does it change to charge the thing, and does the battery seem to degrade?
Wanting to replace my PC with the i5 version due to lack of gaming. The i7 one is tempting, but i cant afford it







but to be honest i cant even afford the i5 as thin as my wallet is right now... *eats wood for a month to save money*


----------



## Six-Strings

Especially if you don't have excessive amounts of money, don't get one.

You'd be much happier with pretty much any proper laptop, and you can get a refurbished Macbook 2013 for like 650 USD now.

It's a cool little gimmick, but as a daily driver, any 300 USD netbook will make you happier.


----------



## Ryou-kun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Six-Strings*
> 
> Especially if you don't have excessive amounts of money, don't get one.
> 
> You'd be much happier with pretty much any proper laptop, and you can get a refurbished Macbook 2013 for like 650 USD now.
> 
> It's a cool little gimmick, but as a daily driver, any 300 USD netbook will make you happier.


It isn't a gimmick unless you are the type of person who doesn't use a stylus, N-Trig Pen.
If you are just buying either Microsoft Surface Pro 2, Surface 3, Surface Pro 3 and rumored Surface Pro 4 just to replaced your laptop and mostly type your notes, then it is totally useless in my opinion.


----------



## MiiX

Is using the stylus more or less required? because if it is I cannot but this. I was thinking of using it like a normal tablet, IE iPad. If the buttons are so small that I need a stylus to hit what I want I rather not buy it...


----------



## Ryou-kun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MiiX*
> 
> Is using the stylus more or less required? because if it is I cannot but this. I was thinking of using it like a normal tablet, IE iPad. If the buttons are so small that I need a stylus to hit what I want I rather not buy it...


Stylus aren't really required to buy to use the tablet. It is only useful if you want to write or draw on your tablet.
Icons can be resize to be big if you want. Although some Browser may or may not have taken full advantage of it.
If you are buying SP2, SP3, S3 or rumor SP4 just for casual tablet, media consumption, etc., then it isn't worth buying it. It is just expensive for that usages
It is mostly gear toward students, business, maybe artist/graphic design/animation, or anything that requires using both the keyboard and stylus.

You can go and buy other Windows 8 tablets that are out on the market that can fit your needs such as using a "normal tablet" or stick with Android or iPad.
Dell Venue 8 or 10 Pro, HP Stream, ASUS TF100, Lenovo W8 tablet, Toshiba W8 tablet and WinTab is pretty good W8 tablet for your usages.


----------



## TMatzelle60

Will they have another non pro surface 4 when windows 10 comes out or since the new non pro just came out its highly unlikely


----------



## Ryou-kun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TMatzelle60*
> 
> Will they have another non pro surface 4 when windows 10 comes out or since the new non pro just came out its highly unlikely


Maybe another year I guess? Well, it is too early to say when rumor SP4 is coming out soon.
You can either wait for the rumor SP4 or S4 that will be a year.


----------



## TMatzelle60

Ok i was wondering how the MS Surface 3 is


----------



## Darhant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ryou-kun*
> 
> Tell me, how well can it run Counter Strike: Global Offensive, Diablo 3, This War of Mine, and Photoshop?
> 
> By the way, check out a You.tuber name Sean Ong. You will be impress.


I can vouch for this war of mine. On a pro 2 with i5 and 8gb of ram i run it on med at 1080p well and controls are perfect apart from making someone run as right click doesnt work in game


----------



## CaptainZombie

Please add me to the club, I have the SP3 i3. I'm really enjoying this quite a bit so far and has been worth the purchase.


----------



## Sonikku13

Someone, and not me, cracked my Surface Pro 3's screen. It's really nasty, the touchscreen doesn't work anymore. So I'm pissed. Anyway, I might have to borrow one of my mom's laptops when I ship my SP3 to Microsoft, and have to pay $320 to to either fix or exchange my SP3... ugh. At least I can tinker with that laptop.


----------



## vroom

Hey guys, my school is offering a tablet grant for students who enrolls in tablet classes, i have a choice of Microsoft Surface 3 base 64 gb or Ipad Air 2 64gb.
Either for $220 after grant with 1 year extended warranty. What would you guys recommend?
I know that getting either tablet would be a great deal at this price point but im thinking of just getting the Ipad air 2 and selling it then buying a surface pro 3..but im in doubt.
i already have a gaming laptop i bring to school but anything to lighten my load is awesome.


----------



## Ryou-kun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vroom*
> 
> Hey guys, my school is offering a tablet grant for students who enrolls in tablet classes, i have a choice of Microsoft Surface 3 base 64 gb or Ipad Air 2 64gb.
> Either for $220 after grant with 1 year extended warranty. What would you guys recommend?
> I know that getting either tablet would be a great deal at this price point but im thinking of just getting the Ipad air 2 and selling it then buying a surface pro 3..but im in doubt.
> i already have a gaming laptop i bring to school but anything to lighten my load is awesome.


Can you go for Surface 3 128GB model?
Then again, it depend on what you will be doing on the tablet.
School, Media Consumption or what?


----------



## vroom

my school is only offering the 64gb model








most likely i wont be using this tablet as a gaming device, more of using it for school and youtube. maybe light gaming on the side but that would be it. Although the thought of playing CS:GO and LoL on this does cross my mind!


----------



## Ryou-kun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vroom*
> 
> my school is only offering the 64gb model
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> most likely i wont be using this tablet as a gaming device, more of using it for school and youtube. maybe light gaming on the side but that would be it. Although the thought of playing CS:GO and LoL on this does cross my mind!


Eh, you won't game that much on Surface 3 since Intel Atom isn't powerful enough.
I mean, it is still playable but not at good FPS. Probably between 20 and 35 FPS for CS:GO. Saw it on a video that someone tried it out.
Although you can stream the games from your Desktop (Steam In-Home Stream).

Well, I guess you could try and grab iPad AIr 2 64GB and resell it for more cash, lol.
I don't know if they allow you.

Does your school provide you a Type Cover and N-Trig Pen?
If they don't, then it isn't worth it.


----------



## vroom

yeah, i would think gaming wouldnt exactly be optimal here. But at the price point of $220, the Surface 3 wouldnt be worth it?
I dont think they provide the covers or pen on any but im not 100% sure on that since they distribute the tablets next week.
Although in their picture, they showed the Surface 3 with a pen?


----------



## Ryou-kun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vroom*
> 
> yeah, i would think gaming wouldnt exactly be optimal here. But at the price point of $220, the Surface 3 wouldnt be worth it?
> I dont think they provide the covers or pen on any but im not 100% sure on that since they distribute the tablets next week.
> Although in their picture, they showed the Surface 3 with a pen?


Well, you need to ask them about it.
Surface 3 Type Cover and Surface Pen are sold separately.
Now, if your school does provide both Surface 3 Type Cover and Pen along with Surface 3 64GB. Then it is a good choice to grab it because it is great for taking notes.
But I seriously doubt they would include it because it is more money for one tablet.

Your school might use a Surface 3 with a pen picture to convince you it might have it, but I don't know. It is better for you to ask to confirm it before choosing.
If they don't include Type Cover nor Pen, then go with iPad Air 2 and use it for media consumption or gaming on it.


----------



## TMatzelle60

Would i be wrong getting the 64gb version for light use

also does the best buy version have bloatware


----------



## Ryou-kun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TMatzelle60*
> 
> Would i be wrong getting the 64gb version for light use
> 
> also does the best buy version have bloatware


If you don't use it often, then I believe it may work.
Just that, I don't like either 2GB RAM and/or 64GB eMMC storage.

I prefer at least 4GB RAM and 128GB storage to be safe.
Go for the upper model ... 

You can try Cowboom if you are interest. It is basically Best Buy website just selling used or pre-owned products.


----------



## TMatzelle60

Ryou i messaged u but i am getting 128. Is this considered a 2-1 i was going to get a laptop and tablet but i guess this will work as both


----------



## CaptainZombie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TMatzelle60*
> 
> Would i be wrong getting the 64gb version for light use
> 
> also does the best buy version have bloatware


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ryou-kun*
> 
> If you don't use it often, then I believe it may work.
> Just that, I don't like either 2GB RAM and/or 64GB eMMC storage.
> 
> I prefer at least 4GB RAM and 128GB storage to be safe.
> Go for the upper model ...
> 
> You can try Cowboom if you are interest. It is basically Best Buy website just selling used or pre-owned products.


The i3 comes with 4gb of RAM, it's only hampered with 64gb HDD which is not bad in terms of speed wise. If they made a 128gb HDD version, I would of kept the i3.


----------



## Ryou-kun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CaptainZombie*
> 
> The i3 comes with 4gb of RAM, it's only hampered with 64gb HDD which is not bad in terms of speed wise. If they made a 128gb HDD version, I would of kept the i3.


She already got her answer. She is going for Surface 3 128GB with Type Cover and Surface Pen.


----------



## Sonikku13

I have the 64 GB SP3 i3... I found out once I installed Final Fantasy XIV: Heavensward and Plague Inc.: Evolved, I had no space for much else.

Basically, it's enough for anything that isn't a ton of photos, a few HD movies, or a few games.


----------



## soloz2

Thinking of picking up a sp3 i5 256/8gb version soon. Is there any reason I should look elsewhere?
Intended use will be handwritten and/or typed notes for grad school, papers, browsing the Web and light gaming/photoshop/video editing


----------



## Ryou-kun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *soloz2*
> 
> Thinking of picking up a sp3 i5 256/8gb version soon. Is there any reason I should look elsewhere?
> Intended use will be handwritten and/or typed notes for grad school, papers, browsing the Web and light gaming/photoshop/video editing


Nope, SP3 i5/8GB/256GB model is great for you.
Anyway, if you can wait for SP4 that will be coming out this Fall. Then I would suggest you to wait.
If not, then go for that SP3 model.

I will also be picking up SP3 i5/4GB/128GB although it is nice to have that 8GB RAM and 256GB SSD. I simply do not have enough funds for it.
Or can I? ....


----------



## soloz2

Yeah, I've been thinking about waiting... But there is always something better coming in regards to technology. I'll have to see. I got the best buy .edu coupon which combines with the sale price to effectively knock $300 off the list price. If I wait for the sp4 I would need to plan on paying full retail.

The thing I would hate is if I get the sp3 and then right after the sp4 is announced and costs less than anticipated and is available right away.


----------



## CaptainZombie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *soloz2*
> 
> Yeah, I've been thinking about waiting... But there is always something better coming in regards to technology. I'll have to see. I got the best buy .edu coupon which combines with the sale price to effectively knock $300 off the list price. If I wait for the sp4 I would need to plan on paying full retail.
> 
> The thing I would hate is if I get the sp3 and then right after the sp4 is announced and costs less than anticipated and is available right away.


This week, Best Buy has the i5 4gb/128gb SSD SP3 for $899 which is not a bad deal if you are looking at getting the i5 version.


----------



## Ryou-kun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *soloz2*
> 
> Yeah, I've been thinking about waiting... But there is always something better coming in regards to technology. I'll have to see. I got the best buy .edu coupon which combines with the sale price to effectively knock $300 off the list price. If I wait for the sp4 I would need to plan on paying full retail.
> 
> The thing I would hate is if I get the sp3 and then right after the sp4 is announced and costs less than anticipated and is available right away.


True then again.
You only need a PC Tablet for school so waiting and spending more on SP4 necessary for it?
I mean, SP3 is probably enough to run everything without any issue.


----------



## soloz2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CaptainZombie*
> 
> This week, Best Buy has the i5 4gb/128gb SSD SP3 for $899 which is not a bad deal if you are looking at getting the i5 version.


good deal, yes. good for me? I'm not sure. I've had 4Gb RAM and an i3 for the past 2 years and chrome tends to use it all lol


----------



## Ryou-kun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *soloz2*
> 
> good deal, yes. good for me? I'm not sure. I've had 4Gb RAM and an i3 for the past 2 years and chrome tends to use it all lol


Hmm, you can try Amazon and compare the prices between Amazon Surface Pro 3 i5/8GB/256GB and Best Buy Surface Pro 3 i5/8GB/256GB w/ Student Coupon.
Then buy a used Surface Pro 3 Type Cover and Surface Pen because I don't think it is necessary to buy it new.
Unless you are the type of person who wants everything new and screw used and refurbished units.


----------



## Shogon

Anyone update their SP3 to Windows 10 yet? I tried it day 1 and things seemed fine in the beginnin. Then I noticed my battery was draining much faster than 8.1 ever did. Eventually I rolled back, but I did enjoy the new style windows 10 offered.

Anyone else experiencing this? Or maybe I just have to learn to disable some settings in Windows 10 to conserve the battery life.


----------



## Ryou-kun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shogon*
> 
> Anyone update their SP3 to Windows 10 yet? I tried it day 1 and things seemed fine in the beginnin. Then I noticed my battery was draining much faster than 8.1 ever did. Eventually I rolled back, but I did enjoy the new style windows 10 offered.
> 
> Anyone else experiencing this? Or maybe I just have to learn to disable some settings in Windows 10 to conserve the battery life.


Hmm, there are few reasons that I could think of.

A) Have you reformat you Surface Pro 3 once you installed Windows 10, so you can remove all of the Windows 8 OS and Programs/Software/Junk files? It may or may not affect your Windows 10 performance.

B) It is probably the Programs and Software aren't full optimize to Windows 10.

C) Windows 10 is still new and slightly buggy, so you need to give it sometime.

D) Have you use the Full Screen Start Menu to mimic a Metro Screen (Windows 8) and use Microsoft Store Apps rather Desktop Programs? Running on Desktop, I believe it may have affect your battery life and performance. Same goes with the Apps and Desktop Programs.


----------



## Shogon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ryou-kun*
> 
> Hmm, there are few reasons that I could think of.
> 
> A) Have you reformat you Surface Pro 3 once you installed Windows 10, so you can remove all of the Windows 8 OS and Programs/Software/Junk files? It may or may not affect your Windows 10 performance.
> 
> B) It is probably the Programs and Software aren't full optimize to Windows 10.
> 
> C) Windows 10 is still new and slightly buggy, so you need to give it sometime.
> 
> D) Have you use the Full Screen Start Menu to mimic a Metro Screen (Windows 8) and use Microsoft Store Apps rather Desktop Programs? Running on Desktop, I believe it may have affect your battery life and performance. Same goes with the Apps and Desktop Programs.


A) I did not. That could be the main reason why my battery life was affected so. I might try that this weekend, but I'm sort of hesitant at this point considering the Fall semester starts next week and I need all the battery life I can get.

B) I even stopped the live tile, disabled Cortana, and some other aspects thinking that would help. Even using battery saver on it didn't seem to help much.

C) I still haven't received the notification that my Windows 10 upgrade is ready on my task-bar either. Guess I'll wait till Microsoft is ready to release it (knowing my luck it will be just like AT&T pushing out phone updates which take months).

D) Unfortunately, I use this tablet like a laptop and completely use the normal desktop mode for it when doing all my work. It's incredibly rare if I use the apps in the MS store for anything at all.

Thanks again for giving me some ideas on what I need to do







If I try upgrading to Windows 10 again using the mstool I'll do a fresh install afterwards in hopes that cures my battery woes.


----------



## Ryou-kun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shogon*
> 
> A) I did not. That could be the main reason why my battery life was affected so. I might try that this weekend, but I'm sort of hesitant at this point considering the Fall semester starts next week and I need all the battery life I can get.
> 
> B) I even stopped the live tile, disabled Cortana, and some other aspects thinking that would help. Even using battery saver on it didn't seem to help much.
> 
> C) I still haven't received the notification that my Windows 10 upgrade is ready on my task-bar either. Guess I'll wait till Microsoft is ready to release it (knowing my luck it will be just like AT&T pushing out phone updates which take months).
> 
> D) Unfortunately, I use this tablet like a laptop and completely use the normal desktop mode for it when doing all my work. It's incredibly rare if I use the apps in the MS store for anything at all.
> 
> Thanks again for giving me some ideas on what I need to do
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If I try upgrading to Windows 10 again using the mstool I'll do a fresh install afterwards in hopes that cures my battery woes.


I forgot to mention, are you using Internet Edge/Explorer?
I believe FireFox and Google Chrome eats your battery life like cookies.

A) Yeah, you should try and reformat it and see if it would do anything. I did it and it seem like my laptop gets an extra hour of battery life, but I may be wrong because mine is gaming laptop. Hey, what do you expect much out of a gaming laptop, lol?

B) Hmm, well, it is Windows after all. It sucks at managing at battery life compare to OS X and iOS. If only Windows Devices have a same power management as iPad or iPhone where if you fully charge the device and leave it overnight or few weeks and/or possibly months. You still have ****load of battery's life over, lol.

C) You can force update it to Windows 10 which I did it on both my laptop and desktop. Only downside is that, it doesn't erase everything even though you select the options to do so.

D) Well, it depend on what you will be doing on the tablet. I mean, if you use the MS Apps, it will help your RAM, Performance and Power Consumption/Battery's Life. I mean, literally, I remember on Surface Pro 2 i5/8GB/256GB where I use Metro Apps on a Metro UI at Windows 8.1. I could last 4-5 hours of battery life just on OneNote App (Metro App) and maybe play few Metro App games.

Note: You can buy an external battery that can charge laptop and possible to charge Surface Pro 3.

External Battery for both Smartphone, Tablets and Laptops
http://www.amazon.com/Intocircuit%C2%AE-26000mAh-Notebooks-Compatible-Lightning/dp/B00BB5VQCE/ref=sr_1_6?ie=UTF8&qid=1439408316&sr=8-6&keywords=Surface+Pro+3+external+battery
http://www.amazon.com/Anker-20000mAh-Multi-Voltage-Portable-Notebooks/dp/B00B45EOYS/ref=sr_1_8?ie=UTF8&qid=1439408316&sr=8-8&keywords=Surface+Pro+3+external+battery

Surface Pro 3 Cable for the External Battery
http://www.amazon.com/Portable-Charging-Charger-Microsoft-Surface/dp/B00O6UCGS4/ref=pd_bxgy_107_img_y

You can buy two if you want and get a nice long battery life, lol.


----------



## Ponycar

Picked up Surface pro 3, i5 with 256gb using the best buy student coupon discount and I picked up the red keyboard because I wanted that color and its on sale as well, I'm primarily hoping to use for handwritten notes at university this fall







It came with windows 8.1 but I immediately updated to windows 10 so I'm curious about my battery life as well, I barely found the battery indicator and I'll have to keep an eye on it over the next few days.


----------



## Ryou-kun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ponycar*
> 
> Picked up Surface pro 3, i5 with 256gb using the best buy student coupon discount and I picked up the red keyboard because I wanted that color and its on sale as well, I'm primarily hoping to use for handwritten notes at university this fall
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It came with windows 8.1 but I immediately updated to windows 10 so I'm curious about my battery life as well, I barely found the battery indicator and I'll have to keep an eye on it over the next few days.


Download one of the App that allows you to use Gesture.
It is extremely useful for Touch Screen PC, lol.
Watch Sean Ong, he has great tips and tricks videos for Surface 3 and Surface Pro 3.
You will be surprise.


----------



## Ponycar

Thanks! I'm really enjoying the device, getting familiar with everything and I tried it out a few days with Windows 10 and my battery life was not good, it drained extremely rapidly while using it and then it got down to 7% and completely shut down. I went back to Windows 8.1 today and I've noticed a difference, I'll probably try windows 10 after the semester is over or something.


----------



## Zmanster

I bought a Surface 3 two weeks ago from Best Buy. The specs for my S3 are 128GB and 4GB RAM (of course with the new Cherry Trail atom processor). Anyway, my problem has to do with the Marvell Avastar network controller. Basically, with the most current Marvell Avastar driver version 15.68.3091.193 (released 6/2015), I can't load any webpages without resetting my router (FIOS Quantum Gateway G1100). This occurs every time I use my S3. All my other devices, including my sig rig, a Dell Latitude laptop, and an iPhone 5s work perfectly with my FIOS router (wirelessly).

I had to roll back to driver version 15.68.3073.151 (which I think was released during 3/2015). My S3 works fine with the older version of the network driver (with Windows 8.1). However, a couple of days ago, I downloaded Windows 10 which (unfortunately) uses the newest Marvell driver. I tried to rollback the driver to version .151, but Windows 10 auto updates the driver to .193, even after I uninstalled it (I also checked the "delete software box" too). So, I'm back to Windows 8.1 after a system restore.....at least I can surf the web with Windows 8.1 and the older Marvell driver.

I hate to say this, but some of the moderators on the Microsoft community site are pretty incompetent. None of them could help me. They came up with some bogus suggestions that a 3 year old could've thought of.

Anyway, I hope somebody has a possible fix to my problem. Today is the last day I can return my S3 and get a refund from Best Buy. Thanks in advance!


----------



## Ryou-kun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zmanster*
> 
> I bought a Surface 3 two weeks ago from Best Buy. The specs for my S3 are 128GB and 4GB RAM (of course with the new Cherry Trail atom processor). Anyway, my problem has to do with the Marvell Avastar network controller. Basically, with the most current Marvell Avastar driver version 15.68.3091.193 (released 6/2015), I can't load any webpages without resetting my router (FIOS Quantum Gateway G1100). This occurs every time I use my S3. All my other devices, including my sig rig, a Dell Latitude laptop, and an iPhone 5s work perfectly with my FIOS router (wirelessly).
> 
> I had to roll back to driver version 15.68.3073.151 (which I think was released during 3/2015). My S3 works fine with the older version of the network driver (with Windows 8.1). However, a couple of days ago, I downloaded Windows 10 which (unfortunately) uses the newest Marvell driver. I tried to rollback the driver to version .151, but Windows 10 auto updates the driver to .193 after I uninstalled it (I checked the delete software box too).
> 
> I hate to say this, but some of the moderators on the Microsoft community site are pretty incompetent. None of them could help me. They came up with some bogus suggestions that a 3 year old could've thought of.
> 
> Anyway, I hope somebody has a possible fix to my problem. Today is my last day to return the S3 to Best Buy to get my money back. Thanks in advance!


Sadly, I can't help you because I don't own a S3.


----------



## Zmanster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ryou-kun*
> 
> Sadly, I can't help you because I don't own a S3.


Thanks, but if you own the Surface Pro 3, much of the firmware/drivers that MS updates are almost identical. Including the Marvell Avastar. The SP3 and S3 use the same Marvell Network Controller.


----------



## Ponycar

If it were me I'd either rollback to win 8.1 for the immediate future or check for a router update or give win 10 some time. FWIW I use my Surface pro 3 win 8.1 with my Samsung note 4 Hotspot and comcast cable modem/router without any problems and it worked fine on win 10, its just that battery life was lousy for me on 10.


----------



## soloz2

Well I guess I'm a member of the club now. I was looking at picking up a SP3 a few weeks ago, but figured I'd just hold out for the SP4. This morning my old laptop decided to act up once again. (touchpad and touch screen not working and reinstalling the driver only partial fixed it) so I hopped on Craigslist and found a deal on the i5/256gb version for a few hundred less than I can buy it with the student coupon from BB right now.


----------



## soloz2

Hey, I'm hoping someone can help me out here. I've only had my Surface Pro 3 i5/8Gb/256Gb for a couple days now, but this has already happened a few times. I'll be working and all the sudden my keyboard does not work, but the touchpad does. I'm thinking that it's software related because right now I am using the type cover to type this, but it won't allow me to type in any other programs or the OS. For example: I can't rename a folder or use the search feature.


----------



## Ryou-kun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *soloz2*
> 
> Hey, I'm hoping someone can help me out here. I've only had my Surface Pro 3 i5/8Gb/256Gb for a couple days now, but this has already happened a few times. I'll be working and all the sudden my keyboard does not work, but the touchpad does. I'm thinking that it's software related because right now I am using the type cover to type this, but it won't allow me to type in any other programs or the OS. For example: I can't rename a folder or use the search feature.


Maybe it is the Type Cover faulty?
Get it replace and see if it fixes the issue?


----------



## rgrwng

i wish i had a new surface tablet. but the trade-in for the SurfaceRT is horrible, haha. after a reinstall/refresh, it seems to be working well and fast, again.


----------



## soloz2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ryou-kun*
> 
> Maybe it is the Type Cover faulty?
> Get it replace and see if it fixes the issue?


That was actually the first thing I tried.


----------



## Shogon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ryou-kun*
> 
> I forgot to mention, are you using Internet Edge/Explorer?
> I believe FireFox and Google Chrome eats your battery life like cookies.
> 
> A) Yeah, you should try and reformat it and see if it would do anything. I did it and it seem like my laptop gets an extra hour of battery life, but I may be wrong because mine is gaming laptop. Hey, what do you expect much out of a gaming laptop, lol?
> 
> B) Hmm, well, it is Windows after all. It sucks at managing at battery life compare to OS X and iOS. If only Windows Devices have a same power management as iPad or iPhone where if you fully charge the device and leave it overnight or few weeks and/or possibly months. You still have ****load of battery's life over, lol.
> 
> C) You can force update it to Windows 10 which I did it on both my laptop and desktop. Only downside is that, it doesn't erase everything even though you select the options to do so.
> 
> D) Well, it depend on what you will be doing on the tablet. I mean, if you use the MS Apps, it will help your RAM, Performance and Power Consumption/Battery's Life. I mean, literally, I remember on Surface Pro 2 i5/8GB/256GB where I use Metro Apps on a Metro UI at Windows 8.1. I could last 4-5 hours of battery life just on OneNote App (Metro App) and maybe play few Metro App games.
> 
> Note: You can buy an external battery that can charge laptop and possible to charge Surface Pro 3.
> 
> External Battery for both Smartphone, Tablets and Laptops
> http://www.amazon.com/Intocircuit%C2%AE-26000mAh-Notebooks-Compatible-Lightning/dp/B00BB5VQCE/ref=sr_1_6?ie=UTF8&qid=1439408316&sr=8-6&keywords=Surface+Pro+3+external+battery
> http://www.amazon.com/Anker-20000mAh-Multi-Voltage-Portable-Notebooks/dp/B00B45EOYS/ref=sr_1_8?ie=UTF8&qid=1439408316&sr=8-8&keywords=Surface+Pro+3+external+battery
> 
> Surface Pro 3 Cable for the External Battery
> http://www.amazon.com/Portable-Charging-Charger-Microsoft-Surface/dp/B00O6UCGS4/ref=pd_bxgy_107_img_y
> 
> You can buy two if you want and get a nice long battery life, lol.


My bad for not replying right away. Class started last week and it's been stressful. I wish all my classes were like my welding one though.

I ended up just rolling back to Windows 8.1 because of the little things like that regarding battery life and stuff. Windows 10 (this may be just my opinion though) just seems like it drains the battery faster. Even while the tablet is in hibernate mode it still kills the battery in no time. On Windows 8.1 I can leave it unplugged and on hibernate for 2+ days and still have plenty of battery life. I'm just going to wait a few more months and see how things go with Windows 10. I was really looking forward to using it but if it gave me that many issues on my tablet made by Microsoft themselves, I'm not really looking forward to what it may do to my gaming PC. Hopefully it turns out better than what I've experienced.

Thanks again for the help by the way and apologies for taking so long to reply even though I logged in a few days ago and forgot about that post of mine.


----------



## Ponycar

I had the same problem with windows 10 on my surface pro - battery life was about 4 hours. A friend also is currently having the same issue on her surface so its probably the power saving profile that really needs to be tweaked. I don't have time to really play around with it so I'm sticking with 8.1 pro for the current semester.

I retried windows 10 with some more knowledge of power settings and I've been going over everything and looking everywhere to try to optimize battery life.

I disabled all the automatic error reporting, all the info that microsoft gives options to send, I disabled cortana, I also updated everything in the app store and via windows update, I also set the performance options to adjust for best performance and so far battery life is drastically better than the first time around.


----------



## HITTI

Got a question for you surface users.

I obtained a free windows rt surface.

I was reading that holding the volume+ button while powering on will boot you into uefi.

I tried this, it doesn't work. Am I missing something?


----------



## Sonikku13

Finally had my Surface Pro 3 i3 replaced, for the cost of $320 plus tax. But, now I'm in love with it again.

The only issue I have is Surface Pro 4 is gonna come out soon. Should I try to sell my SP3 i3 and get a SP4 when it comes out? I do have a laptop that will tide me over until SP4 launches. I would _love_ to have a playable experience, and no, 25-30 FPS at best isn't good enough, in FFXIV: HW, so I'm tempted to go for a SP4, but my SP3 does at least allow me to play FFXIV: HW, along with my laptop, so I'm stumped.


----------



## Ryou-kun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sonikku13*
> 
> Finally had my Surface Pro 3 i3 replaced, for the cost of $320 plus tax. But, now I'm in love with it again.
> 
> The only issue I have is Surface Pro 4 is gonna come out soon. Should I try to sell my SP3 i3 and get a SP4 when it comes out? I do have a laptop that will tide me over until SP4 launches. I would _love_ to have a playable experience, and no, 25-30 FPS at best isn't good enough, in FFXIV: HW, so I'm tempted to go for a SP4, but my SP3 does at least allow me to play FFXIV: HW, along with my laptop, so I'm stumped.


Hmm, it really depend if you really want SP4 or not.
To be honest, you can probably sell it, but I highly doubt people will buy it because they are waiting for Surface Pro 4 to be announced and released. Not saying, you can't do it just that you have slim chance.
Of course, there are people like me who is waiting for SP3's price to drop and snag it.

My opinion, go for it. Sell it and see if anyone buy it.


----------



## Ryou-kun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HITTI*
> 
> Got a question for you surface users.
> 
> I obtained a free windows rt surface.
> 
> I was reading that holding the volume+ button while powering on will boot you into uefi.
> 
> I tried this, it doesn't work. Am I missing something?


Surface RT is an ARM based of Surface Pro's series, so they don't have UEFI or Bios sadly from what I read.


----------



## TheOwlHootHoot

So I'm moving from the Samsung Note Pro 12.2, to a Surface Pro 3, and i just really miss my rubber pen. The surface pen just has no friction! Anyone know of rubber nibs or 3rd party pens? I do extensive writing and just need more resistance! i may try to get a rubber screen cover, but I'm honestly more of a glass guy.

Thoughts?


----------



## Ryou-kun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheOwlHootHoot*
> 
> So I'm moving from the Samsung Note Pro 12.2, to a Surface Pro 3, and i just really miss my rubber pen. The surface pen just has no friction! Anyone know of rubber nibs or 3rd party pens? I do extensive writing and just need more resistance! i may try to get a rubber screen cover, but I'm honestly more of a glass guy.
> 
> Thoughts?


Well, your only option is screen protector to give somewhat a friction to Surface Pen.
Even if you do find third party, what are the chances the note taking apps will support it such as OneNotes?
Beside doesn't Surface Pro 3 uses rubber tips unlike Surface Pro 1 and Pro 2 uses Wacom Stylus that is hard tip?


----------



## JTHMfreak

Have an rt 32 gb, man that thing is indestructible.
That thing has withstood so much abuse from my son, he's 4.5 now.
Amazing build quality. It's been thrown across tile, TILE! And it didn't even crack.


----------



## sir cuddles

I really want the new Surface Book, but its expensive


----------



## Sonikku13

I'm underwhelmed by the cheap Surface Pro 4. Core m3, really? I'd rather have my Core i3 Surface Pro 3 any day.


----------



## Ryou-kun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sonikku13*
> 
> I'm underwhelmed by the cheap Surface Pro 4. Core m3, really? I'd rather have my Core i3 Surface Pro 3 any day.


Yeah, I was disappointed when I saw m3. I was like, ***?!
If they are going to use m3, at least make it cheaper, lol. You can probably get i5 SP3 for that same price.

By the way, how is your SP3 i3?
I am debating whether I should grab S3 or SP3 i3 for school (taking notes), work (casual usage) and Programming.
Not sure if Intel Atom is powerful enough to run maybe Java/Python/C++/C## or whatever.


----------



## Sonikku13

My SP3 i3 is perfect for me. It has the performance in general browsing and can play FFXIV: HW at a barely playable state.

The only major issue with the SP3 i3 that I can forsee in the future, is another expansion to FFXIV causing me to run out of storage space.


----------



## Ryou-kun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sonikku13*
> 
> My SP3 i3 is perfect for me. It has the performance in general browsing and can play FFXIV: HW at a barely playable state.
> 
> The only major issue with the SP3 i3 that I can forsee in the future, is another expansion to FFXIV causing me to run out of storage space.


You can use micro-sd card to store stuff.

Then again, there is Black Friday is that right around the corner.
I am getting a bit of impatient, lol.


----------



## tubers

Excited to try the cheapest SP4 on Best Buy. Can't afford one for another 2 years tho LOL.


----------



## Sonikku13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tubers*
> 
> Excited to try the cheapest SP4 on Best Buy. Can't afford one for another 2 years tho LOL.


I really recommend trying out the cheapest i5 SP4 instead if you're into gaming at all. The m3 SP4 has a weaker GPU than the i3 SP3. But if you're not into gaming, the m3 SP4 should be plenty fast enough.

Gaming, i3 SP3 > m4 SP4.
Anything else not heavily using the GPU, m4 SP4 > i3 SP3.


----------



## tubers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sonikku13*
> 
> I really recommend trying out the cheapest i5 SP4 instead if you're into gaming at all. The m3 SP4 has a weaker GPU than the i3 SP3. But if you're not into gaming, the m3 SP4 should be plenty fast enough.
> 
> Gaming, i3 SP3 > m4 SP4.
> Anything else not heavily using the GPU, m4 SP4 > i3 SP3.


I see.

Hope in 2 years time, the Non Pro S5/S6 would have better than Core M3 performance xD for $ 499

IDK if BB'd let me instlall a game tho. More interested in seeing the pen performance. Not digging the Wacom because it's very inconsistent with my unit, worse with the 100+ points calibration hack.

Not digging they moved back the eraser to the butt tho.


----------



## sir cuddles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sonikku13*
> 
> I really recommend trying out the cheapest i5 SP4 instead if you're into gaming at all. The m3 SP4 has a weaker GPU than the i3 SP3. But if you're not into gaming, the m3 SP4 should be plenty fast enough.
> 
> Gaming, i3 SP3 > m4 SP4.
> Anything else not heavily using the GPU, m4 SP4 > i3 SP3.


Why do you say that the m3 in the Sp4 has a weaker GPU weaker than an i3 SP3? The M3 has an intel hd 515 chip with 24 execution unit at 300-1000mhz, while the i3 has a hd 4200 with 20 execution units at 200-800mhz. Notebookcheck says that the hd 515 is around the same as a 4400. The GFXbench results for the HD 515 also have it competitive with the HD 4400


----------



## Sonikku13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sir cuddles*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sonikku13*
> 
> I really recommend trying out the cheapest i5 SP4 instead if you're into gaming at all. The m3 SP4 has a weaker GPU than the i3 SP3. But if you're not into gaming, the m3 SP4 should be plenty fast enough.
> 
> Gaming, i3 SP3 > m3 SP4.
> Anything else not heavily using the GPU, m3 SP4 > i3 SP3.
> 
> 
> 
> Why do you say that the m3 in the Sp4 has a weaker GPU weaker than an i3 SP3? The M3 has an intel hd 515 chip with 24 execution unit at 300-1000mhz, while the i3 has a hd 4200 with 20 execution units at 200-800mhz. Notebookcheck says that the hd 515 is around the same as a 4400. The GFXbench results for the HD 515 also have it competitive with the HD 4400
Click to expand...

Either AnandTech is wrong, or I'm wrong. I'll eat it if I'm wrong, but AnandTech says the m3 has 12 EUs.

http://anandtech.com/show/9693/microsoft-announces-the-surface-pro-4-from-900


----------



## sir cuddles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sonikku13*
> 
> Either AnandTech is wrong, or I'm wrong. I'll eat it if I'm wrong, but AnandTech says the m3 has 12 EUs.
> 
> http://anandtech.com/show/9693/microsoft-announces-the-surface-pro-4-from-900


I think Anandtech has a typo in that specific article. In an anandtech article from September they themselves list the 515 as having 24 EUs http://www.anandtech.com/show/9582/intel-skylake-mobile-desktop-launch-architecture-analysis/6

Which matches Notebookcheck's info that it has 24 EUs http://www.notebookcheck.net/Intel-HD-Graphics-515.149941.0.html


----------



## Sonikku13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sir cuddles*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sonikku13*
> 
> Either AnandTech is wrong, or I'm wrong. I'll eat it if I'm wrong, but AnandTech says the m3 has 12 EUs.
> 
> http://anandtech.com/show/9693/microsoft-announces-the-surface-pro-4-from-900
> 
> 
> 
> I think Anandtech has a typo in that specific article. In an anandtech article from September they themselves list the 515 as having 24 EUs http://www.anandtech.com/show/9582/intel-skylake-mobile-desktop-launch-architecture-analysis/6
> 
> Which matches Notebookcheck's info that it has 24 EUs http://www.notebookcheck.net/Intel-HD-Graphics-515.149941.0.html
Click to expand...

Well, then I stand corrected. For all intensive purposes, m3 SP4 > i3 SP3.


----------



## Ryou-kun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sonikku13*
> 
> Well, then I stand corrected. For all intensive purposes, m3 SP4 > i3 SP3.


Either way, buying a m3 SP4 for $899 is ridiculous when you could grab SP3 i5 for that same price!
Not to mention, Black Friday is coming up, so the SP3's price will drop a lot. :S

Although I do want the SP4 for performance and features such as magnet that you can attach the new N-Trig Pen on the edge of SP4 unlike SP3.

I was expecting a rechargeable N-Trig Pen rather using battery.
Yeah, it won't last a year, but it definitely would last more than an hour, lol.

By the way, is the new N-Trig Pen that MS announce is backward compatible with S3 and SP3?


----------



## sir cuddles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ryou-kun*
> 
> Either way, buying a m3 SP4 for $899 is ridiculous when you could grab SP3 i5 for that same price!
> Not to mention, Black Friday is coming up, so the SP3's price will drop a lot. :S
> 
> Although I do want the SP4 for performance and features such as magnet that you can attach the new N-Trig Pen on the edge of SP4 unlike SP3.
> 
> I was expecting a rechargeable N-Trig Pen rather using battery.
> Yeah, it won't last a year, but it definitely would last more than an hour, lol.
> 
> By the way, is the new N-Trig Pen that MS announce is backward compatible with S3 and SP3?


The new pen is backwards compatible however it will only get 256 levels of sensitivity instead of the full 1024 levels on the SP4/Book, and it won't get any of the benefits that the SP4/Book have like the reduced latency and jitter reduction.


----------



## Ryou-kun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sir cuddles*
> 
> The new pen is backwards compatible however it will only get 256 levels of sensitivity instead of the full 1024 levels on the SP4/Book, and it won't get any of the benefits that the SP4/Book have like the reduced latency and jitter reduction.


Damn!
I was hoping the 1024 level of pressure sensitivity.
Well, I know it won't matter if you are mostly taking notes but hey it will make my letters look nice. xD

At least their new Type Cover is compatible with SP3 plus fingerprint reader, lol.


----------



## sir cuddles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ryou-kun*
> 
> Damn!
> I was hoping the 1024 level of pressure sensitivity.
> Well, I know it won't matter if you are mostly taking notes but hey it will make my letters look nice. xD
> 
> At least their new Type Cover is compatible with SP3 plus fingerprint reader, lol.


Well you can still put in the special pen nibs so it feels like writing with a pencil or other tool.


----------



## Ryou-kun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sir cuddles*
> 
> Well you can still put in the special pen nibs so it feels like writing with a pencil or other tool.


Maybe. Just wish the SP3 would get the 1024 support.
Oh well, I don't have SP3 yet, but I am deciding on whether to grab SP3 or SP4 m3 on Black Friday. That is if MS decide to give a good deals for SP4 M3, lol.


----------



## Sonikku13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ryou-kun*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *sir cuddles*
> 
> Well you can still put in the special pen nibs so it feels like writing with a pencil or other tool.
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe. Just wish the SP3 would get the 1024 support.
> Oh well, I don't have SP3 yet, but I am deciding on whether to grab SP3 or SP4 m3 on Black Friday. That is if MS decide to give a good deals for SP4 M3, lol.
Click to expand...

I got my SP3 i3 in March for $650 NIB. No regrets. I think it's a little cheaper now.


----------



## Ryou-kun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sonikku13*
> 
> I got my SP3 i3 in March for $650 NIB. No regrets. I think it's a little cheaper now.


It is however Black Friday is right around the corner so I don't want to risk buying it and end up seeing SP3 i3 price drop even more, lol.

I am hoping to grab SP3 i5/8GB/256GB over Black Friday because it is going to replace both my iPad Air and my gaming laptop, Lenovo IdeaPad Y580, for school and work.


----------



## tubers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sir cuddles*
> 
> The new pen is backwards compatible however it will only get 256 levels of sensitivity instead of the full 1024 levels on the SP4/Book, and it won't get any of the benefits that the SP4/Book have like the *reduced latency and jitter reduction*.


Was there such an official statement?

Anyway, is the supposed reduced latency/jitter just because of the thinner glass/panel/closer to digitizer not because of the new pen's internals?


----------



## sir cuddles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tubers*
> 
> Was there such an official statement?
> 
> Anyway, is the supposed reduced latency/jitter just because of the thinner glass/panel/closer to digitizer?


I don't think that they have specifically addressed the reduced jitter but everyone who has tried the SP4/Book says that the jitter is significantly reduced. The jitter is still there, but not nearly as bad as with the SP3.

Reduced latency was part of the official announcement. The reduced latency is due to the SP4/Book having a dedicated G5 processor for the touch and pen input, which is part of their "pixelsense" technology, which they haven't really gone in depth about. The lag is practically non-existent now.

You can watch these videos to see the latency and jitter on the SP4:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OyBD8HxRuaQ

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ti7PjjmvlIU


----------



## tubers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sir cuddles*
> 
> I don't think that they have specifically addressed the reduced jitter but everyone who has tried the SP4/Book says that the jitter is significantly reduced. The jitter is still there, but not nearly as bad as with the SP3.
> 
> Reduced latency was part of the official announcement. The reduced latency is due to the SP4/Book having a dedicated G5 processor for the touch and pen input, which is part of their "pixelsense" technology, which they haven't really gone in depth about. The lag is practically non-existent now.
> 
> You can watch these videos to see the latency and jitter on the SP4:
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OyBD8HxRuaQ
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ti7PjjmvlIU


Thanks. IDK if it's just the angle but it still seems the tip isn't on point.


----------



## Sonikku13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ryou-kun*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sonikku13*
> 
> I got my SP3 i3 in March for $650 NIB. No regrets. I think it's a little cheaper now.
> 
> 
> 
> It is however Black Friday is right around the corner so I don't want to risk buying it and end up seeing SP3 i3 price drop even more, lol.
> 
> I am hoping to grab SP3 i5/8GB/256GB over Black Friday because it is going to replace both my iPad Air and my gaming laptop, Lenovo IdeaPad Y580, for school and work.
Click to expand...

If it was $650 now for the SP3 i3, I wouldn't buy it today, because Black Friday is one and a half months away. But in March? I would buy it... since Black Friday was eight months way.

I understand ya, though.


----------



## james8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ryou-kun*
> 
> Although I do want the SP4 for performance and features such as magnet that you can attach the new N-Trig Pen on the edge of SP4 unlike SP3.


I've been attaching my pen to the surface pro 3 since I bought it. it works very well. try attaching the pen near the windows button

I was so surprised when they made it into a new "feature" because I've been attaching pen to surface by magnet for 14 months.


----------



## hhuey5

Quote:


> Surface Pro 4
> 
> http://www.forbes.com/sites/gordonkelly/2015/10/06/microsoft-surface-pro-4-vs-surface-pro-3-whats-the-difference/
> 
> Forbes Comment system sucks so I decided to Comment here
> 
> http://www.microsoftstore.com/store/msusa/en_US/pdp/Surface-Pro-4/productID.325711500/config.true


*Your paying the extra $100 for this years improvements over the Surface Pro 3
*
There is little difference between Core M3 to Core i7u model not counting the +RAM +SSD +Proc
Your not getting any extra perks

In the M-Store, going from Core M3 $899 to i7u Min 1,599 is a $700 difference in price
+4GB RAM +$38
+128GB SSD +$22
+Better Processor +115
Really its only worth $1,074
*Profit +525 (49% Markup)
*Total $1,599

In the M-Store, going from Core M3 $899 to i7u Min 2,699 is a $1800 difference in price
+12GB RAM +$90
+896GB SSD +$339
+Better Processor +115
Really its only worth $1,443
*Profit +1,256 (87% Markup)
*Total $2,699

These are exactly Apple profits that Msft is charging and not giving any freebies for paying premium level

What are you getting for the Extra $525 or $1,256??
Its not like your getting Lexis\BMW\Apple customer service or even getting more in Warranty

Your buying MSFT goodwill which doesn't say very much

Its really a big out of pocket expense and the bigger business could afford the extra $1,256 but not the small business and the regular person


----------



## james8

^I'm not sure where you get those component prices from but I'm here to tell you that those prices are way lower than the real world.

4 GB of mobile RAM is way more than $38, especially the impossible to evaluate soldered on variant in the SP4. Also, 128 GB of SSD is not worth $22, especially not the NVMe high-end variant used here (seriously, since when did we get below 30 cents a GB?). Intel charges a kidney for i7 markup so $300 is more like it, not $115.

You're also obviously discounting the touch screen, pen input, cameras all integrated into the thinnest and lightest Core i7 PC ever. There's always a markup for a finished product compared to parts prices, especially a high quality (arguably highest quality portable PC running Windows) package like Surface.

I understand that your point that Surface is a premium brand/product and obviously that carry premium prices, but your analysis borders on bias with the heavily unrealistic prices.


----------



## hhuey5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *james8*
> 
> ^I'm not sure where you get those component prices from but I'm here to tell you that those prices are way lower than the real world.
> 4 GB of mobile RAM is way more than $38, especially the impossible to evaluate soldered on variant in the SP4. Also, 128 GB of SSD is not worth $22, especially not the NVMe high-end variant used here (seriously, since when did we get below 30 cents a GB?). Intel charges a kidney for i7 markup so $300 is more like it, not $115.
> You're also obviously discounting the touch screen, pen input, cameras all integrated into the thinnest and lightest Core i7 PC ever. There's always a markup for a finished product compared to parts prices, especially a high quality (arguably highest quality portable PC running Windows) package like Surface.
> 
> I understand that your point that Surface is a premium brand/product and obviously that carry premium prices, but your analysis borders on bias with the heavily unrealistic prices.


That's price differentials to the next level hence the + this or that
that the missing link to your understanding

Human Kidney cost more than 310K
perhaps a squirrel kidney cost 300

you don't add 393 to the amount if you already have 281 included hence 115 differential

its not a true i7 its more like i7 CoreDuo
or lol defective i7 with half the cores turned off

its ironic, my i7-4790K cost me 285 just +4 more than Core M3
Core i7 U cost +108

really mobile you pay thru the nose just like Cars VS SUV
yet motorcycles you don't pay more than SUV


----------



## sir cuddles

Someone on reddit managed to run GPU-Z on a dgpu Surface Book. These are its specs: 384 pipelines, 40GB/s bus width, 64bit bus, 954Mhz core clock. From that info it seems it is a bit more powerful than the 940m, but below a 950m.

That puts a bit of a damper on the dgpu Book for me since I was hoping for a 950m or higher.

Notebookcheck says the Iris 540 is a bit better than a 920m, which is usually within 20-40% of a 940m. So not an amazing jump from the i7 SP4 to the Book dgpu. Though the Book may have a larger performance difference in real world use, as the Book might throttle less as the gpu and cpu are separated and have separate cooling, whereas the i7 SP4 will have both combined and sharing a cooler


----------



## Mrip541

I just picked up a surface pro 4. The 5ghz wifi range is really really low. My router is in the living room. Next room over it will connect then drop, then connect, then drop. My laptop and phone connect fine even outside the building... Also, watching Twitch streams kicks the fan to max. Kind of disappointing.


----------



## JTHMfreak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sir cuddles*
> 
> Someone on reddit managed to run GPU-Z on a dgpu Surface Book. These are its specs: 384 pipelines, 40GB/s bus width, 64bit bus, 954Mhz core clock. From that info it seems it is a bit more powerful than the 940m, but below a 950m.
> 
> That puts a bit of a damper on the dgpu Book for me since I was hoping for a 950m or higher.
> 
> Notebookcheck says the Iris 540 is a bit better than a 920m, which is usually within 20-40% of a 940m. So not an amazing jump from the i7 SP4 to the Book dgpu. Though the Book may have a larger performance difference in real world use, as the Book might throttle less as the gpu and cpu are separated and have separate cooling, whereas the i7 SP4 will have both combined and sharing a cooler


But can it play Crysis?


----------



## hhuey5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mrip541*
> 
> I just picked up a surface pro 4. The 5ghz wifi range is really really low. My router is in the living room. Next room over it will connect then drop, then connect, then drop. My laptop and phone connect fine even outside the building... Also, watching Twitch streams kicks the fan to max. Kind of disappointing.


sounds like its not worth the investment unless its a router issue
have you tried connecting to newer routers to see if it like new tech wifi than old tech??


----------



## hhuey5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sir cuddles*
> 
> Someone on reddit managed to run GPU-Z on a dgpu Surface Book. These are its specs: 384 pipelines, 40GB/s bus width, 64bit bus, 954Mhz core clock. From that info it seems it is a bit more powerful than the 940m, but below a 950m.
> 
> That puts a bit of a damper on the dgpu Book for me since I was hoping for a 950m or higher.
> 
> Notebookcheck says the Iris 540 is a bit better than a 920m, which is usually within 20-40% of a 940m. So not an amazing jump from the i7 SP4 to the Book dgpu. Though the Book may have a larger performance difference in real world use, as the Book might throttle less as the gpu and cpu are separated and have separate cooling, whereas the i7 SP4 will have both combined and sharing a cooler


http://wccftech.com/intel-skylake-graphics-performance-shows-iris-graphics-540-hd-graphcis-520-hd-graphics-515-featured-skylakey-skylakeu-cpus/

for the price does this play just as well as xbox one?

there is a mobile xeon coming out and maybe that has a lot of horsepower that could be more of portable game rig??


----------



## Ponycar

I was also bummed out with the surface pro 3 cpu
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mrip541*
> 
> I just picked up a surface pro 4. The 5ghz wifi range is really really low. My router is in the living room. Next room over it will connect then drop, then connect, then drop. My laptop and phone connect fine even outside the building... Also, watching Twitch streams kicks the fan to max. Kind of disappointing.


try windows update and/or updating from the surface store app?


----------



## sir cuddles

I am so annoyed with Best Buy right now. I went to pick up my SP4 pre-order, and their system died half way through checking it out, so I ended up getting the type cover but not the SP4 itself. I waited 40 minutes while they tried to sort it out, and none of them could figure out the proper paperwork for an offline pickup. Eventually, they just gave up and asked me to come back tomorrow.


----------



## Mrip541

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sir cuddles*
> 
> I am so annoyed with Best Buy right now. I went to pick up my SP4 pre-order, and their system died half way through checking it out, so I ended up getting the type cover but not the SP4 itself. I waited 40 minutes while they tried to sort it out, and none of them could figure out the proper paperwork for an offline pickup. Eventually, they just gave up and asked me to come back tomorrow.


Ugh.

Ever since the time I asked a bestbuy employee to pull a certain monitor from the back for me, and he brought out a different and more expensive monitor with completely different specs, and rang it up while hiding the box behind the counter without saying anything, then when I noticed said "nah this is the one you want. It's better"... I am no longer shocked.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ponycar*
> 
> I was also bummed out with the surface pro 3 cpu
> try windows update and/or updating from the surface store app?


I ran windows update but no change. I switched my router from straight WPA2 to mixed mode and that might have actually fixed it, but that makes me kind of uncomfortable. I picked up a newer router today. Will see if that does it.


----------



## sir cuddles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mrip541*
> 
> Ugh.
> 
> Ever since the time I asked a bestbuy employee to pull a certain monitor from the back for me, and he brought out a different and more expensive monitor with completely different specs, and rang it up while hiding the box behind the counter without saying anything, then when I noticed said "nah this is the one you want. It's better"... I am no longer shocked.
> I ran windows update but no change. I switched my router from straight WPA2 to mixed mode and that might have actually fixed it, but that makes me kind of uncomfortable. I picked up a newer router today. Will see if that does it.


After I finally got the sp4, i found out that that it had a defective screen (half the screen was tinted red at a different brightness). When I took it back to exchange it for another one they tried giving me a 128gb m3(I bought an i5 256gb), and I had to bring it up a couple times before they finally understood that they were giving me the wrong one. New one works well so far at least.

One the wifi thing, i think that might just be your SP4. Both of the one's I used had no issues with wifi, on either band. It actually sees more wifi networks than my SP3 does.


----------



## Ponycar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sir cuddles*
> 
> I am so annoyed with Best Buy right now. I went to pick up my SP4 pre-order, and their system died half way through checking it out, so I ended up getting the type cover but not the SP4 itself. I waited 40 minutes while they tried to sort it out, and none of them could figure out the proper paperwork for an offline pickup. Eventually, they just gave up and asked me to come back tomorrow.


This is par for the course with best buy, last year I purchased a note 4 from them online and made the mistake of selecting store pickup and I got the email when it was ready and then when I arrived ready to pick up the device it was not ready and took them an hour to figure out the problem and get everything sorted out. I'm sure the employees were trying hard and it appears to me its not usually their fault as I suspect the problem is lack of training and poor management just throwing their untrained employees out on the floor with little to no instruction.


----------



## Sonikku13

I keep flip-flopping in my mind. First, I didn't like the SP4, cause I was considering the m3 version. However, I didn't consider buying later, say, income tax refund season! Now, I'm considering the i7 SP4, if I sell my i3 SP3 and PS4. That would be my ideal endgame setup.

My i3 SP3 throttles a bit in FFXIV, getting me 25 FPS at best. My desktop with an A10-7850K processor is not portable. Basically, I want a portable FFXIV gaming machine that keeps FPS at a decent level on standard settings. I think the i7 SP4 would be perfect.

It's either i7 SP4 or build a new tower...

If I decide to go this route, my i3 SP3 would be relegated to a machine for my mom.


----------



## Ryou-kun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sonikku13*
> 
> I keep flip-flopping in my mind. First, I didn't like the SP4, cause I was considering the m3 version. However, I didn't consider buying later, say, income tax refund season! Now, I'm considering the i7 SP4, if I sell my i3 SP3 and PS4. That would be my ideal endgame setup.
> 
> My i3 SP3 throttles a bit in FFXIV, getting me 25 FPS at best. My desktop with an A10-7850K processor is not portable. Basically, I want a portable FFXIV gaming machine that keeps FPS at a decent level on standard settings. I think the i7 SP4 would be perfect.
> 
> It's either i7 SP4 or build a new tower...
> 
> If I decide to go this route, my i3 SP3 would be relegated to a machine for my mom.


Why not grab Surface Book with GPU?
It would allow you to run games like FFXIV.









Right now, prioritize your needs not wants.

It would help things a lot better.


----------



## Sonikku13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ryou-kun*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sonikku13*
> 
> I keep flip-flopping in my mind. First, I didn't like the SP4, cause I was considering the m3 version. However, I didn't consider buying later, say, income tax refund season! Now, I'm considering the i7 SP4, if I sell my i3 SP3 and PS4. That would be my ideal endgame setup.
> 
> My i3 SP3 throttles a bit in FFXIV, getting me 25 FPS at best. My desktop with an A10-7850K processor is not portable. Basically, I want a portable FFXIV gaming machine that keeps FPS at a decent level on standard settings. I think the i7 SP4 would be perfect.
> 
> It's either i7 SP4 or build a new tower...
> 
> If I decide to go this route, my i3 SP3 would be relegated to a machine for my mom.
> 
> 
> 
> Why not grab Surface Book with GPU?
> It would allow you to run games like FFXIV.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Right now, prioritize your needs not wants.
> 
> It would help things a lot better.
Click to expand...

Because the i3 SP3 I own already gets around 15-20 FPS, I'm probably gonna be playable on lowest/standard settings with an i7 SP4.

Though, at that point, you're kind of right? Why not get the i7 Surface Book with dGPU? Main reason is budget, am I willing to shell out $400 for what effectively amounts to a 940M? And the secondary reason is I think the i7-6650U in the SP4 will get me playable frame rates.

Though, I definitely would not have to replace the Surface Book for a while. And I wouldn't have to buy a keyboard. You make a compelling argument. I'll consider the Surface Book.

Still would have to buy a dock though... so the net cost is $2300 compared to $1920. Eh, close enough, I'll consider Surface Book.


----------



## Ryou-kun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sonikku13*
> 
> Because the i3 SP3 I own already gets around 15-20 FPS, I'm probably gonna be playable on lowest/standard settings with an i7 SP4.
> 
> Though, at that point, you're kind of right? Why not get the i7 Surface Book with dGPU? Main reason is budget, am I willing to shell out $400 for what effectively amounts to a 940M? And the secondary reason is I think the i7-6650U in the SP4 will get me playable frame rates.
> 
> Though, I definitely would not have to replace the Surface Book for a while. And I wouldn't have to buy a keyboard. You make a compelling argument. I'll consider the Surface Book.
> 
> Still would have to buy a dock though... so the net cost is $2300 compared to $1920. Eh, close enough, I'll consider Surface Book.


Black Friday is right around the corner so maybe you could get it a bit cheaper or with bundles?


----------



## Six-Strings

Given the Core-M chip in the Surface Pro 4, do you think there's still going go be a Surface 4 Non-Pro?

The Surface Pro 4 is too big for what I want and the Surface 3 is priced so horribly with that stupid 2 GB config...


----------



## Ryou-kun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Six-Strings*
> 
> Given the Core-M chip in the Surface Pro 4, do you think there's still going go be a Surface 4 Non-Pro?
> 
> The Surface Pro 4 is too big for what I want and the Surface 3 is priced so horribly with that stupid 2 GB config...


The Surface 4 might be released on May or June like Surface 3 did. Even I don't know what CPU they are going to use because they used core-m on Pro 4 rather Surface 4.

I think Black Friday will drop the price of Surface 3.

I think you should go for Surface Pro 3. I mean it is similar size as a piece of paper or spiral notebook.


----------



## Six-Strings

Then I may just as well stick to my Macbook Air. I won't pay more money for a downgrade.


----------



## Swag

Some of y'all may have read my thread about choosing a Surface Pro 4 and I ended up getting one. I upgraded and got the i7 SP4.

Now, just to report my experience, it's been pretty bad. In terms of performance/convenience when taking notes and running light CAD, it's amazing and makes my life easier in lectures.

To the bad, the pen broke. Pen stopped working all of a sudden, and I went to the MS Store and they told me it's probably battery, but it wasn't. They ended up replacing the entire pen and let me keep the old pen in the case it started working all of a sudden.

Another bad, the glass on the screen, it started falling off. The bottom part of the screen, side opposite of where the camera is, started lifting and then before I know it, I could lift it off the housing. Brought it back into MS, they told me they'd have to check. They confirmed it was a lemon and gave me a new one with an extra bonus of an extra pen and a tip pack. Now, sitting with 3 SP4 pens.

So, it's been pretty bad in terms of my first SP4, haven't opened the new one yet. Hopefully it gets better.







Loved it for taking notes and everything, but that was so uncalled for. Having a random issue with the pen and then all of a sudden my screen starts popping off.

P.S. I never dropped it once, and I even had it in a case from UAG. Spent a fortune getting it in Canada. Also returned that case and waiting for a new case to come in, hopefully it's better than the UAG. The UAG was just way too bulky. I bought the STM Dux for the Surface Pro 4. I heard many good things about the STM Dux for the SP3, but some negative things with the SP4, mainly about the kickstand not being able to be used anymore.


----------



## anti-clockwize

i dunno if i can post in here, given that i don't own one, but I'm looking at the surface pro 3, surface pro 4 or surface book.
My main reason for one of these devices is for pen usage/tablet touch input, i want a digital notepad/tablet, never had one.
However I also want a portable computer capable of running Virtual Machines and CAD programs.

I currently have a laptop which is capable of running vms and cad programs (quad core sandyB i7-2630qm 2.0-2.9ghz boost, 8gb ram, with gt 540m) but its bulky and the battery is almost done, can only leave it unplugged for about 30min-1hr.

Also, I'm no artist, but i do like to draw occasionally, and the sensitivity/responsiveness of the surface pen does interest me - especially changing medium from paper to digital/photoshop. (I'm thinking there wouldn't be another tablet that would be as nice to draw on as the surface - and i'm not interested in mac products - seeing as i have a couple of computers running windows atm.)

So i'm thinking do i buy a new battery for my current lappy, and deal with its heavy weight, and buy a cheap tablet that i can take notes on,
or do i combine my devices and go for a surface, and repurpose/sell/give away my old lappy.

TL;DR should i get a surface or a cheap tablet at 1/10th the price?


----------



## Ryou-kun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anti-clockwize*
> 
> i dunno if i can post in here, given that i don't own one, but I'm looking at the surface pro 3, surface pro 4 or surface book.
> My main reason for one of these devices is for pen usage/tablet touch input, i want a digital notepad/tablet, never had one.
> However I also want a portable computer capable of running Virtual Machines and CAD programs.
> 
> I currently have a laptop which is capable of running vms and cad programs (quad core sandyB i7-2630qm 2.0-2.9ghz boost, 8gb ram, with gt 540m) but its bulky and the battery is almost done, can only leave it unplugged for about 30min-1hr.
> 
> Also, I'm no artist, but i do like to draw occasionally, and the sensitivity/responsiveness of the surface pen does interest me - especially changing medium from paper to digital/photoshop. (I'm thinking there wouldn't be another tablet that would be as nice to draw on as the surface - and i'm not interested in mac products - seeing as i have a couple of computers running windows atm.)
> 
> So i'm thinking do i buy a new battery for my current lappy, and deal with its heavy weight, and buy a cheap tablet that i can take notes on,
> or do i combine my devices and go for a surface, and repurpose/sell/give away my old lappy.
> 
> TL;DR should i get a surface or a cheap tablet at 1/10th the price?


Do you have a budget?

I would say go for Surface Book if you have the budget.
Reason is that SB probably have Quad Core i5 or i7 CPU (correct me if I am wrong) while SP4 has Dual Core i5 or i7 CPU.
Having Quad Core i5 or i7 CPU really helps with your Cad and Virtual Machines IMO.

If you are limited on a budget but don't mind dealing with your laptop bulkyness nor heavy weight, then you can grab a Surface 3 without typing cover except just the new Surface Pen and just use it to replace your spiral notebook or paper and pen.


----------



## anti-clockwize

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ryou-kun*
> 
> Do you have a budget?
> 
> I would say go for Surface Book if you have the budget.
> Reason is that SB probably have Quad Core i5 or i7 CPU (correct me if I am wrong) while SP4 has Dual Core i5 or i7 CPU.
> Having Quad Core i5 or i7 CPU really helps with your Cad and Virtual Machines IMO.
> 
> If you are limited on a budget but don't mind dealing with your laptop bulkyness nor heavy weight, then you can grab a Surface 3 without typing cover except just the new Surface Pen and just use it to replace your spiral notebook or paper and pen.


Thanks for your response (which has pushed me closer to the Surface Book), your note about the quad core and cad/vm's is definitely a driving factor for me (if anyone is actually using vm's or cad on their surface book, i'd like to know how you find the performance - especially flying around complex 3d models ie. a full house - [i'm an architectural drafter]).
I think you have pretty much locked me down to a choice out of either the surface pro 3 as a cheap option, or surface book as an option to cover all my bases and allow me to work smoothly on-the-go.
Thanks for that, should make my choice simpler. I've got a few weeks to decide, just about to get myself a Makerbot replicator and the surface pro3/book will follow


----------



## Ryou-kun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anti-clockwize*
> 
> Thanks for your response (which has pushed me closer to the Surface Book), your note about the quad core and cad/vm's is definitely a driving factor for me (if anyone is actually using vm's or cad on their surface book, i'd like to know how you find the performance - especially flying around complex 3d models ie. a full house - [i'm an architectural drafter]).
> I think you have pretty much locked me down to a choice out of either the surface pro 3 as a cheap option, or surface book as an option to cover all my bases and allow me to work smoothly on-the-go.
> Thanks for that, should make my choice simpler. I've got a few weeks to decide, just about to get myself a Makerbot replicator and the surface pro3/book will follow


Like I said, I don't know if Surface Book uses Quad Core i5 or i7 CPU because Microsoft website does NOT specify it.
I might be wrong, and it could be using Dual Core i5 or i7 ULV CPU.

Well, happy hunting.







I also want Surface Book, but it is first gen.
It took MS 4 years to finally make a good Surface Pro tablet. It is sort of 3 if you count Surface Pro 3, but it has huge flaws which is the throttling.
The Surface Pro 4 pretty much fixed it.


----------



## Swag

Based on this source, the Intel chip inside the Surface Book is the Intel i7 6600U.

Source

The Intel page for the model says it's dual-core with 4 threads. It uses the Intel 520 Integrated Graphics.

Intel i7-6600U

The Surface Pro 4 uses the Intel i7-6650U which has the Intel Iris Graphics 540.

If you can afford the Surface Book and want a more "laptop" feeling product, then the Surface Book is for you. If you want a more "tablet" feeling product, the Surface Pro 4 is for you.

I've been at a Microsoft Store to personally feel the Surface Book and see if I made the wrong decision in terms of choosing the SP4 vs the Book. Honestly, for the sole fact that I bought the SP4 specifically for writing notes and doing basic stuff like Excel (with occasional CAD), it's perfect. The Book felt too big and bulky. The 13" is huge for a "tablet" which makes it extremely hard to really bring it in and out in my lectures. In addition, my university has these tiny arm-desk tables so being able to have the type cover really thin, I can write notes like a tablet and pop out the keyboard really quickly when I need to type something up.

P.S. I'm currently waiting for the store to get a stock in for my Surface Pro 4 specs for a replacement. Mine just happened to be a lemon so I'm getting it exchanged. It works, but the screen is having some issues which they've kindly agreed to replace without using my Microsoft Complete warranty.


----------



## Ryou-kun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Based on this source, the Intel chip inside the Surface Book is the Intel i7 6600U.
> 
> Source
> 
> The Intel page for the model says it's dual-core with 4 threads. It uses the Intel 520 Integrated Graphics.
> 
> Intel i7-6600U
> 
> The Surface Pro 4 uses the Intel i7-6650U which has the Intel Iris Graphics 540.
> 
> If you can afford the Surface Book and want a more "laptop" feeling product, then the Surface Book is for you. If you want a more "tablet" feeling product, the Surface Pro 4 is for you.
> 
> I've been at a Microsoft Store to personally feel the Surface Book and see if I made the wrong decision in terms of choosing the SP4 vs the Book. Honestly, for the sole fact that I bought the SP4 specifically for writing notes and doing basic stuff like Excel (with occasional CAD), it's perfect. The Book felt too big and bulky. The 13" is huge for a "tablet" which makes it extremely hard to really bring it in and out in my lectures. In addition, my university has these tiny arm-desk tables so being able to have the type cover really thin, I can write notes like a tablet and pop out the keyboard really quickly when I need to type something up.
> 
> P.S. I'm currently waiting for the store to get a stock in for my Surface Pro 4 specs for a replacement. Mine just happened to be a lemon so I'm getting it exchanged. It works, but the screen is having some issues which they've kindly agreed to replace without using my Microsoft Complete warranty.


Oh okay, good to know.
I was expecting it to have quad core i5 or i7 CPU for Surface Book instead they use dual core ULV i5 and i7. Disappointing if they want a sexy, powerhouse and best value tablet/laptop combo.

Ooh, I hate those tiny arm-desk tables especially when you are locked at either left hand or right hand.
Welp, luckily, I have Surface 3, so it might be better for it since I did use my iPad Air before to write notes on those tiny ass arm desk/tables crap.
<.< I wish Surface 3 has SSD rather eMMC, oh well, lol.


----------



## sonarctica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *t3lancer2006*
> 
> Welcome everyone!
> 
> If you own the Surface, let me know what size memory and if its RT or Pro. Also, share any information that you may have:


Surface pro 4 here.

*Specs:*

CPU: i5-6500HQ 2.4 up to 3.0 GHz, 3 MB cache, 15 W
iGPU: Intel HD520
RAM: 8GB DDR3L
Storage: 256 GB (+ 128GB samsung evo micro sd class 10 with 80MB's read)
Display: 12.3 inches (31 cm) 2736x1824 (267ppi) Pixel Sense display with 3:2 aspect ratio
OS: Windows 10 pro
5MP front 8Mp rear
Full USB 3.0 Port
Display Port connector
Stereo Speakers
VaporMg Casing
Weight: 1.733 lb
Btw, is there a way to run osx in dualboot on it?


----------



## anti-clockwize

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Based on this source, the Intel chip inside the Surface Book is the Intel i7 6600U.
> 
> Source
> 
> The Intel page for the model says it's dual-core with 4 threads. It uses the Intel 520 Integrated Graphics.
> 
> Intel i7-6600U
> 
> The Surface Pro 4 uses the Intel i7-6650U which has the Intel Iris Graphics 540.
> 
> If you can afford the Surface Book and want a more "laptop" feeling product, then the Surface Book is for you. If you want a more "tablet" feeling product, the Surface Pro 4 is for you.
> 
> I've been at a Microsoft Store to personally feel the Surface Book and see if I made the wrong decision in terms of choosing the SP4 vs the Book. Honestly, for the sole fact that I bought the SP4 specifically for writing notes and doing basic stuff like Excel (with occasional CAD), it's perfect. The Book felt too big and bulky. The 13" is huge for a "tablet" which makes it extremely hard to really bring it in and out in my lectures. In addition, my university has these tiny arm-desk tables so being able to have the type cover really thin, I can write notes like a tablet and pop out the keyboard really quickly when I need to type something up.
> 
> P.S. I'm currently waiting for the store to get a stock in for my Surface Pro 4 specs for a replacement. Mine just happened to be a lemon so I'm getting it exchanged. It works, but the screen is having some issues which they've kindly agreed to replace without using my Microsoft Complete warranty.


Interesting to hear that the Surface Book as a tablet feels bulky, ill definitely have to look at them in-store to see how this affects me.
The SurfaceBook has the intel 520 graphics, but it also has the 940/950m in the base that boosts graphics performance a fair bit (but not in tablet mode obviously).


----------



## anti-clockwize

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ryou-kun*
> 
> Like I said, I don't know if Surface Book uses Quad Core i5 or i7 CPU because Microsoft website does NOT specify it.
> I might be wrong, and it could be using Dual Core i5 or i7 ULV CPU.
> 
> Well, happy hunting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also want Surface Book, but it is first gen.
> It took MS 4 years to finally make a good Surface Pro tablet. It is sort of 3 if you count Surface Pro 3, but it has huge flaws which is the throttling.
> The Surface Pro 4 pretty much fixed it.


Yeh i was thinking about surface book being first gen, but i was kinda hoping it wouldn't have to go through the same teething phase as the surface/surface pro line, because it had them as precursors to its design.
I'm pretty sure itll be a surface pro 4 or surface book for me, it does seem like i need to go try them out in store though.
Gonna see if i can bring along a VM and a CAD file on a usb and see if they will let me try install some programs and try some stuff out in store







.... otherwise just buy, try and return.


----------



## sonarctica

CAn someone help me a tiny bit?
My surface has 2 things i need to ask about before i delete them

It has a folder named windows old of 26.1GB , Why would it have a windows old as it came with win 10?
It has a second folder called "windows.~BT which takes 6.2GB, what's that all about?

If i delete both those, will the win 10 2.53GB recovery partition still install just fine with one note, fresh paint and the other stock apps it came with?


----------



## james8

^the Windows.old is from the previous version, 10240, before the November update 10586. If you're not having issues with the latest update you can delete.

Windows.~bt is the download of 10586


----------



## sonarctica

I only had issues with the previous release







Gave bluescreen while i tried to update.


----------



## lacrossewacker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sonarctica*
> 
> I only had issues with the previous release
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gave bluescreen while i tried to update.


From the start menu, just run the "disk cleanup" utility. Run that on the C drive and it should delete all that, or at least prompt you to delete all that.


----------



## Ryou-kun

Quick question.
I have a Surface Pro 3 i3/4GB/128GB from Best Buy that I bought and surprisingly it arrived today. I didn't buy a Type Cover yet, but I am curious if I should go for Surface Pro 4 Type Cover or Surface Pro 4 Type Cover w/ FingerPrint ID.

Is it worth extra $30-$50 dollar for a FingerPrint ID on a Type Cover for my SP3 or just go for default SP4 Type Cover.


----------



## sonarctica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ryou-kun*
> 
> Quick question.
> I have a Surface Pro 3 i3/4GB/128GB from Best Buy that I bought and surprisingly it arrived today. I didn't buy a Type Cover yet, but I am curious if I should go for Surface Pro 4 Type Cover or Surface Pro 4 Type Cover w/ FingerPrint ID.
> 
> Is it worth extra $30-$50 dollar for a FingerPrint ID on a Type Cover for my SP3 or just go for default SP4 Type Cover.


Well, if you want a fingerprint ID on it, then why not? I type my password relatively fast on my pro 4's cover, so i dont need that (plus i don't wanna register my print anywhere in fact lol)

But don't get the pro 4 cover for pro 3. The cover will be 0.3 inches bigger than the tablet itself.


----------



## sir cuddles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ryou-kun*
> 
> But don't get the pro 4 cover for pro 3. The cover will be 0.3 inches bigger than the tablet itself.


No, it won't, the type covers for the SP3 and SP4 are the same size. The SP4 has a bigger screen because it has a smaller bezel, not because it's actually bigger.

SP4 Cover: 11.60 in (295 mm) x 8.50 in (216 mm) x 0.19 in (4.65 mm)
SP3 Cover: 11.6 in x 8.54 in x 0.19 in

So technically the SP3 type cover is larger one, but no one is going to notice a 0.05in (1.27mm) difference.

I used an SP4 cover with my SP3 for a few days and it fits fine. Definitely worth it, because the SP4 cover is a better keyboard with a way better trackpad.


----------



## Ryou-kun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sir cuddles*
> 
> No, it won't, the type covers for the SP3 and SP4 are the same size. The SP4 has a bigger screen because it has a smaller bezel, not because it's actually bigger.
> 
> SP4 Cover: 11.60 in (295 mm) x 8.50 in (216 mm) x 0.19 in (4.65 mm)
> SP3 Cover: 11.6 in x 8.54 in x 0.19 in
> 
> So technically the SP3 type cover is larger one, but no one is going to notice a 0.05in (1.27mm) difference.
> 
> I used an SP4 cover with my SP3 for a few days and it fits fine. Definitely worth it, because the SP4 cover is a better keyboard with a way better trackpad.


So is it worth paying extra $$$ for the FingerPrint ID Type Cover or just go for regular SP4 Type Cover?
:S

FingerPrint ID seem nice, but I don't know if it is justifiable for its cost.


----------



## sir cuddles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ryou-kun*
> 
> So is it worth paying extra $$$ for the FingerPrint ID Type Cover or just go for regular SP4 Type Cover?
> :S
> 
> FingerPrint ID seem nice, but I don't know if it is justifiable for its cost.


That's kinda up to you. How important is it to you to save a few seconds each time you log in? Do you work in an area with a lot of people nearby and feel wary of people peeking your password?


----------



## Ryou-kun

One more thing guys.
How do you guys fix the heating on the SP3?
I own Surface Pro 3 i3/4GB/128GB, and I get the warmth feeling on the tablet at around 47*C to 50*C-ish.


----------



## sir cuddles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ryou-kun*
> 
> One more thing guys.
> How do you guys fix the heating on the SP3?
> I own Surface Pro 3 i3/4GB/128GB, and I get the warmth feeling on the tablet at around 47*C to 50*C-ish.


About all you can do is downclock it or stick an external fan on it. The i series CPUs aren't really true tablet CPUs, so they can be pretty hot, and its hard to fit good cooling in something as thin as an SP3.

The SP4 improves on the cooling a lot, but it will still occasionally heat up and get its fan going.


----------



## Ryou-kun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sir cuddles*
> 
> About all you can do is downclock it or stick an external fan on it. The i series CPUs aren't really true tablet CPUs, so they can be pretty hot, and its hard to fit good cooling in something as thin as an SP3.
> 
> The SP4 improves on the cooling a lot, but it will still occasionally heat up and get its fan going.


Well, ****, lol.

Thanks for the help, man.


----------



## Swag

Got my Surface back. I now have the i7/256GB/16GB version and it has only started up the fan when I did updating and some intense CAD work. CAD took a while, and you can really hear the fan when it kicks on, but honestly it isn't bad at all.

The battery is not the best to be honest, it dies fairly fast.


----------



## sonarctica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ryou-kun*
> 
> One more thing guys.
> How do you guys fix the heating on the SP3?
> I own Surface Pro 3 i3/4GB/128GB, and I get the warmth feeling on the tablet at around 47*C to 50*C-ish.


You can't. The surface pro 3 range was always known for it's heat. And 50 isn't bad. 96 with the i5 on pro 3 was bad.


----------



## james8

I really like the fingerprint reader on my SP4 cover.

One thing to note is that unlike the SP3 cover, which powers up instantly the moment the tablet is powered on, the SP4 has a few seconds lag. So you can't just turn on your tablet and unlock it immediately, you'll have to wait until the backlight on the keyboard turns on, which signals that the cover is powered, then the fingerprint reader will work


----------



## Ryou-kun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *james8*
> 
> I really like the fingerprint reader on my SP4 cover.
> One thing to note is that unlike the SP3 cover, which powers up instantly the moment the tablet is powered on, the SP4 has a few seconds lag. So you can't just turn on your tablet and unlock it immediately, you'll have to wait until the backlight on the keyboard turns on, which signals that the cover is powered, then the fingerprint reader will work


Well, I guess that is a turn off.
I was hoping you could unlock your tablet while in sleep mode.
Now I know which Type Cover to get then, lol.
But ... I did dropped it over a new bluetooth headphone, so I might use my SP3 without Type Cover, lol.


----------



## Halo_003

Check in with SP4 i7-16-256 here, this thing is so sexy.


----------



## Sonikku13

I am tempted to buy a SP4 i5 to upgrade from my SP3 i3, simply because it doesn't throttle as much.


----------



## Ryou-kun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sonikku13*
> 
> I am tempted to buy a SP4 i5 to upgrade from my SP3 i3, simply because it doesn't throttle as much.


SP4 is definitely amazing.
Did you sign up for Best Buy College Student? You can get a $100 dollar off on any selected Surface Pro 3 or Surface Pro 4 tablet. I think it will be nice.


----------



## SteezyTN

Add me in









I just picked up a Surface Pro 4 for college use (recording lectures and being able take notes on Powerpoint and OneNote). I absolutely love this device, but the battery life is POOR!

I got super lucky with the pricing. Best buy sent me out a 10% off coupon for certain SP4's. But then I noticed that the Microsoft store had them for 10% off as well for student discounts. I decided to pass it up. But then, the Mstore dropped all the SP4's almost $150 off, but the 10% coupon wouldn't work. However, Best buy dropped the price on the i5/8GB/256GB SSD version $150, and I was still able to use my best buy 10% off student discount. I got it for $1030 + tax. Wasn't a huge difference than the i5/4GB/128Gb. Double the ram and storage









I feel so lucky... but taxes are a different story lol.

I'm still trying to figure out how to write on PowerPoint slides. It's a little pain to figure out lol. More complicated than I thought. The voice recording app is nice though.

Does anyone use a screen protector and/or case for the SP4? I'm taking mine to class tomorrow, and I'm freaking out about dropping it or scratching it haha.


----------



## Ryou-kun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteezyTN*
> 
> Add me in
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just picked up a Surface Pro 4 for college use (recording lectures and being able take notes on Powerpoint and OneNote). I absolutely love this device, but the battery life is POOR!
> 
> I got super lucky with the pricing. Best buy sent me out a 10% off coupon for certain SP4's. But then I noticed that the Microsoft store had them for 10% off as well for student discounts. I decided to pass it up. But then, the Mstore dropped all the SP4's almost $150 off, but the 10% coupon wouldn't work. However, Best buy dropped the price on the i5/8GB/256GB SSD version $150, and I was still able to use my best buy 10% off student discount. I got it for $1030 + tax. Wasn't a huge difference than the i5/4GB/128Gb. Double the ram and storage
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I feel so lucky... but taxes are a different story lol.
> 
> I'm still trying to figure out how to write on PowerPoint slides. It's a little pain to figure out lol. More complicated than I thought. The voice recording app is nice though.
> 
> Does anyone use a screen protector and/or case for the SP4? I'm taking mine to class tomorrow, and I'm freaking out about dropping it or scratching it haha.


Congrats on getting SP4 for a lucky pricing.









Although I don't have Surface Pro 4, I do own Surface Pro 3 i3/4GB/128GB Model (newer model that was released between Novemberish to Januaryish).
It is entirely up to you if you want a screen protector or not. For me, I use a screen protector for my SP3 to get a nice friction when writing on the screen to mimic like paper and pen/pencil that has friction when writing.

As for case, I don't use any case because I always snug it in my messenger bag when I take my SP3 and binders (for papers that Professor keep passing out!) between classes. When I take it out, I just place it on a table.








It takes a while for you to get used to being extreme cautious about dropping your SP4 once you do you realize cases are quite useless. It is literally heavy, thick and annoying to use IMO.

I also use Skins on my SP3 from decalgirl that is a Composition Notebook skin.
This is SP4 because I am linking it to you in case you want it.
https://www.decalgirl.com/artwork/2631/composition-notebook

It does make people laugh when they see my tablet in a composition notebook skin, lol.
I do believe skins does help with preventing scratches but not much compare to a case.


----------



## SteezyTN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ryou-kun*
> 
> Congrats on getting SP4 for a lucky pricing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Although I don't have Surface Pro 4, I do own Surface Pro 3 i3/4GB/128GB Model (newer model that was released between Novemberish to Januaryish).
> It is entirely up to you if you want a screen protector or not. For me, I use a screen protector for my SP3 to get a nice friction when writing on the screen to mimic like paper and pen/pencil that has friction when writing.
> 
> As for case, I don't use any case because I always snug it in my messenger bag when I take my SP3 and binders (for papers that Professor keep passing out!) between classes. When I take it out, I just place it on a table.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It takes a while for you to get used to being extreme cautious about dropping your SP4 once you do you realize cases are quite useless. It is literally heavy, thick and annoying to use IMO.
> 
> I also use Skins on my SP3 from decalgirl that is a Composition Notebook skin.
> This is SP4 because I am linking it to you in case you want it.
> https://www.decalgirl.com/artwork/2631/composition-notebook
> 
> It does make people laugh when they see my tablet in a composition notebook skin, lol.
> I do believe skins does help with preventing scratches but not much compare to a case.


Oh wow! Thanks. I think I'll get a screen protector just for the "insurance." The screen is glass, isn't it? I could see me just accidentally bumping it on something and the screen would crack if I didn't have a protector.

I really like that idea of the skins. I have on on my Alienware laptop, and it protects it from scratches, etc. I didn't even think about that. Thanks! I know the skin would protect it from damage, but I'd ivest In one for scratches.


----------



## Ryou-kun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteezyTN*
> 
> Oh wow! Thanks. I think I'll get a screen protector just for the "insurance." The screen is glass, isn't it? I could see me just accidentally bumping it on something and the screen would crack if I didn't have a protector.
> 
> I really like that idea of the skins. I have on on my Alienware laptop, and it protects it from scratches, etc. I didn't even think about that. Thanks! I know the skin would protect it from damage, but I'd ivest In one for scratches.


If you are talking about the screen protector if it is glass, then no. It is more of like a plastic screen protector unless you are talking about tempered glass which it is both mixed of plastic and glass I believe. Don't quote me on that. Of course, getting a tempered glass is like having a second similar screen as the SP4 on top of it, but you need to invest a better one to get better results. Cheap ones will have its screen edge chips off, and you don't get this nice friction just another smooth glass-ish. It is fine if someone who doesn't like friction when taking notes on a screen but for me who was from paper and pens. Hard to get used to it, lol.

If you are talking about the Surface screen if it is glass, then yes.

Another options for you to do (saw it on Reddit before) is where you use a thin lego mat thingy. Then you glue it back of your Surface Pro 4 and make cutouts for the camera. Then you use small legos pieces and attach it to your accessories. Now, you can carry both your SP4 and accessories on the SP4, lol.

http://www.windowscentral.com/someone-made-brilliant-move-lego-ize-surface-pro-3s-back

Like this. Looks cool though.


----------



## sonarctica

The "screen" protector i use is the keyboard dock


----------



## Swag

I agree, I had a screen protector (glass) and tried 4 different brands, now I do not use them. All damaged the touch capacity of the surface.

Hey guys, how is your battery with your SP4? I have an i7/16GB RAM/256GB storage and my battery life is poor.


----------



## SteezyTN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> I agree, I had a screen protector (glass) and tried 4 different brands, now I do not use them. All damaged the touch capacity of the surface.
> 
> Hey guys, how is your battery with your SP4? I have an i7/16GB RAM/256GB storage and my battery life is poor.


Since I just purchased mine yesterday, I can't say much, but I'm definitely not getting the 9 hours that Microsoft says. Maybe around 4-5. Kind of dissapointing. I have the i5/8GB/256 version. I bet the i7 ones use more power, so that's may be why they are lower? I wouldn't doubt if the lowest (m3 processor or whatever they call it) has a better battery life than all the SP4's.


----------



## Swag

Yea, it's quite annoying, but I don't think I can do without this machine. It is simply amazing how I can have all my work done in one computer. I do have a personal desktop I use for more intensive programs such as AutoCAD and SolidWorks, but this allows me to work at school without compromise.

Especially since all my professors have their notes handwritten with no online copies, it gets quite difficult finding resources for the material we're learning.


----------



## SteezyTN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Yea, it's quite annoying, but I don't think I can do without this machine. It is simply amazing how I can have all my work done in one computer. I do have a personal desktop I use for more intensive programs such as AutoCAD and SolidWorks, but this allows me to work at school without compromise.
> 
> Especially since all my professors have their notes handwritten with no online copies, it gets quite difficult finding resources for the material we're learning.


Today was my first day using the pro 4 in class. I absolutely love being able to write on my PowerPoint slides once I "print" it to OneNote.

The battery lasted me from 11am to almost 6pm. I was surprised it lasted that long. I was hoping though that it would last me all day.


----------



## Ryou-kun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteezyTN*
> 
> Today was my first day using the pro 4 in class. I absolutely love being able to write on my PowerPoint slides once I "print" it to OneNote.
> 
> The battery lasted me from 11am to almost 6pm. I was surprised it lasted that long. I was hoping though that it would last me all day.


Nice. If you want longer battery life, you can grab a portable battery charger that can charge laptop.
Something like this.
http://www.amazon.com/Anker-Universal-20000mAh-Multi-Voltage-External/dp/B00B45EOYS/ref=sr_1_9?ie=UTF8&qid=1460466221&sr=8-9&keywords=Laptop+portable+charger

I never bought one though because I never find myself using it or worth buying it.


----------



## Swag

Does anyone have any programs list that they think is a required application for the SP4?

In addition, do most people here use Chrome or Edge or Firefox? I've been using them all and can't seem to determine which one eats the least amount of battery...


----------



## james8

to save battery, go into settings, Privacy, background apps, and turn most of the stuffs you don't use off. FB is #1 drain. Also, go into system, power, and turn off keep wifi on when using battery.

to write on powerpoint, the best way is to convert it into PDF using powerpoint, then open the PDF using DrawBoard PDF, the best app for writing on slides


----------



## SteezyTN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *james8*
> 
> to save battery, go into settings, Privacy, background apps, and turn most of the stuffs you don't use off. FB is #1 drain. Also, go into system, power, and turn off keep wifi on when using battery.
> 
> to write on powerpoint, the best way is to convert it into PDF using powerpoint, then open the PDF using DrawBoard PDF, the best app for writing on slides


I think that the best way to draw on PowerPoint is to "print to OneNote". It saves all my files to OneNote. Took me a few days to figure out, but it does wonders.


----------



## JonDuma

Regarding the he phantom touch issue, is it hardware or software?
I noticed that whenever the SP4 gets really hot then the issue started to happen.
I have the i7/8/256 ver.


----------



## Ryou-kun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swag*
> 
> Does anyone have any programs list that they think is a required application for the SP4?
> 
> In addition, do most people here use Chrome or Edge or Firefox? I've been using them all and can't seem to determine which one eats the least amount of battery...


I find Chrome is better although it does lacked features for touchscreen. :S
Edge uses a lot of performance even more than Chrome even though they claimed it is lighter and better than Chrome. :S
I did heard Edge will be getting an Extensions support soon.

Firefox, I don't know. I barely use it.


----------



## Ryou-kun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteezyTN*
> 
> I think that the best way to draw on PowerPoint is to "print to OneNote". It saves all my files to OneNote. Took me a few days to figure out, but it does wonders.


Yeah, it is quite nice to do it, but the problem is syncing on OneDrive. If you have ****load of PowerPoints Slides on OneNotes, it takes FOREVER to sync all of them to another device.
Last year on Spring 2015, I have sync ****lot of PowerPoint slides on my OneDrive. Holy crap, it took me over 2-4 weeks to only sync 1/3rd of them!
Microsoft need to make their OneDrive syncing faster IMO, lol.

Oh well, this year, none of my Professor are using PowerPoint slides. :S Bummer.


----------



## hhuey5

five versions of surface and still no GPS Chip like android n apple??


----------



## SteezyTN

Do you all think it's worth it to pay the extra for the extra year of warranty?it covers spills and drops, etc. I have like 2 weeks left to purchase it, and just want to see if I should.


----------



## Swag

I bought it and I think it's worth the extra price. Just make sure when you buy it, try to have it activated and verified it's activated in the store. Many people have bought it and found out it was activated and they go through a huge headache to get it activated later on. That's what happened to me, but I was lucky to have called and got a manager instantly. She personally activated it herself and it was a quick and headache-free experience. Love Microsoft Support to be honest, they've sent me a total of 8 new pens for my SP4 because free pens.


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteezyTN*
> 
> Do you all think it's worth it to pay the extra for the extra year of warranty?it covers spills and drops, etc. I have like 2 weeks left to purchase it, and just want to see if I should.


Extended warranties are never "worth it". They make a lot more then they lose on them, meaning most people would be better off not purchasing the warranty.


----------



## Sonikku13

Um, I got burned when I didn't buy an extended warranty for my Surface Pro 3, and then someone cracked the screen... wasn't me either. Ended up chewing $320 to get it replaced.

If Microsoft Complete covers a broken screen, I'd say it's worth it. You never know, you could one day drop that tablet and the screen busts... Not that I wish that to happen to anyone, but you never know. Better to pay $200 for that insurance policy for two years rather than $320 down the road due to a drop that cracked your screen.


----------



## iscariot

Question in regards to the Surface pro 4 i7. Have they fixed the overheating issues that plagued the Surface Pro 3? Im considering one of these and with only a $500 diff between the i7 and the equivalent i5 version it seems to make more sense to me to get the i7.

Thoughts?


----------



## sonarctica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iscariot*
> 
> Question in regards to the Surface pro 4 i7. Have they fixed the overheating issues that plagued the Surface Pro 3? Im considering one of these and with only a $500 diff between the i7 and the equivalent i5 version it seems to make more sense to me to get the i7.
> 
> Thoughts?


Very much so









I had the pro 3 a short while with i5, it reached 96c but sendt it back cause of the temps and cause pro 4 supposedly was only 2 month's away, but got delayed 5 times up to december 2015 here.

Now that surface pro 4 has a hybrid cooler, both air and liquid that spreads the heat over the rest of the tablet to cool down, the temps now is 65 even in games with pro 4 i5..

So expect 65-70c instead of 95-100 on the i7


----------



## Halo_003

i7 owner here, the problem is not thermal throttling, but power limit throttling. Would I recommend the $500 difference? Not unless you really need it. Personally I travel quite a bit for weeks at a time and am a college student so I felt I needed it. If you're getting it as a purely secondary device I would stick to the i5.


----------



## SteezyTN

I have the i5 SP4. Prefect for my needs. Did I want the i7? You bet... But all I use it for us to take notes at school (I use it only for school). I honestly don't see a point in spending $500 for the i7.


----------



## Halo_003

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SteezyTN*
> 
> I have the i5 SP4. Prefect for my needs. Did I want the i7? You bet... But all I use it for us to take notes at school (I use it only for school). I honestly don't see a point in spending $500 for the i7.


Especially when you consider the CPU itself in the i5 and i7 is the same. The real difference with the i7 is that it has double the EU's for the GPU, but that does not(!!) translate to 2x performance due to power throttling. IMO: Go with i5. I only got the i7 because I wanted the extra GPU horsepower for travel.


----------



## Swag

I had the i5 first, then returned it and got the i7 for processing purposes for my courses.

An i7 is definitely not necessary for school notes and the normal uses for a student. I did experience a shorter battery life with the i7 versus the i5 that is quite observable. I'd recommend the i5 for the average student. I'd also recommend a Surface Book if you need the processing power with more battery life. I have an SB and SP4, but I use the SP4 mainly because it's easier to carry everyday in my backpack. My SB is generally kept for presentations that allow me to launch multiple high performance programs, but most of my work is done through my desktop at home.

Yes, the appeal of the i7 is there because MOAR POWER seems so necessary for even the average user, but trusting the inputs of the many others who've posted here, the i5 is the more cost-efficient route.

P.S. If you're a university student who requires CAD work, the SB is probably more worth it for you, but the cost is a huge factor. Also, the notes is priceless, I can't imagine my life anymore without having my OneNote because it's just that handy. Minuscule chance of losing the notes and the drawing assistance is nice when I have to draw systems.


----------



## TMatzelle60

Is the Surface 3 worth it?

I wanted to wait for Surface non pro 4


----------



## Halo_003

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TMatzelle60*
> 
> Is the Surface 3 worth it?
> 
> I wanted to wait for Surface non pro 4


We got one for my dad, he just uses it for web browsing, email, and very light office work. It works like a charm for him, but personally I'd go SP4 M3 if that's in budget because it's faster and has the nicer display.


----------



## Alvarez

Hello guys,

(I'm not happy about necro'ing a thread but I need opinions of Surface users)

I can't decide between Surface Book and SP4 Pro..

I have two models in consideration, both of them are identical in terms of system components; the only difference is one of them is Surface Pro 4 and the other is Book. There's also 300 dollars approx. price tag difference.

I'm planning to use Surface for essentially following tasks:

* Taking notes
* Blender modelling (no render)
* Architecture
* Designing on PS

*Eventually browsing and YT.

No gaming in plans.

The reason I thought Book was the keyboard; I don't like a flex plastic-felt keyboard. The fact that Surface Pro has cover keyboard was a dealbreaker. Know, I didn't test how keyboard for both models are "feeling", I am planning to use a dedicated mouse along with it.

The advantages of the book for me were; It has a dedicated keyboard, bigger and higher resolution screen and more connection possilibilites.

Fan noise, and performance loss caused by higher resolution would be problematic. I also heard that battery won't dure that long, even if it's docked. The device should complete tasks above in 12hours, since I'll be in university and in theory I can't charge the device.

Do you think i5 128GB version of the book is OK for tasks above, or should I get same CPU model but as Surface Pro, where screen is smaller and has lower resolution ?


----------



## starliner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alvarez*
> 
> more connection possilibilites.


Not really. The only difference is the extra USB port. But given the _very_ poor spacing, it is practically useless with most USB drives + Mouse or w/e. Both have the dock option through the charging port.

The Pro 4 keyboard is actually really nice when used on a flat surface, but I guess it's not for everyone. I'd say the biggest advantage of the Book is the extra battery life.
Quote:


> since I'll be in university and in theory I can't charge the device.


Really? Don't all universities have outlets somewhere in the room nowadays? I guess that depends on where you go...


----------



## budgetgamer120

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alvarez*
> 
> Hello guys,
> 
> (I'm not happy about necro'ing a thread but I need opinions of Surface users)
> 
> I can't decide between Surface Book and SP4 Pro..
> 
> I have two models in consideration, both of them are identical in terms of system components; the only difference is one of them is Surface Pro 4 and the other is Book. There's also 300 dollars approx. price tag difference.
> 
> I'm planning to use Surface for essentially following tasks:
> 
> * Taking notes
> * Blender modelling (no render)
> * Architecture
> * Designing on PS
> 
> *Eventually browsing and YT.
> 
> No gaming in plans.
> 
> The reason I thought Book was the keyboard; I don't like a flex plastic-felt keyboard. The fact that Surface Pro has cover keyboard was a dealbreaker. Know, I didn't test how keyboard for both models are "feeling", I am planning to use a dedicated mouse along with it.
> 
> The advantages of the book for me were; It has a dedicated keyboard, bigger and higher resolution screen and more connection possilibilites.
> 
> Fan noise, and performance loss caused by higher resolution would be problematic. I also heard that battery won't dure that long, even if it's docked. The device should complete tasks above in 12hours, since I'll be in university and in theory I can't charge the device.
> 
> Do you think i5 128GB version of the book is OK for tasks above, or should I get same CPU model but as Surface Pro, where screen is smaller and has lower resolution ?


If you watched or read any reviews you would know the Surface Pro keyboard is regarded as one of the best in the business. IT IS









I would choose the Pro over the book personally. Unless you are gaming and need the additional GPU some Surfacebooks come with.


----------



## TheBlademaster01

From my perspective the extra screen size and resolution make the Surface Book much better than the Pro 4 for productivity. Also the various modes are great as well. I get about 11.5 hours of usage out of my i5 SB at 50% brightness and using Edge as browser.

The 'upgradable' base is also a pro IMO, but there are not a whole lot of separate bases for sale on eBay.

As a tablet the Pro is superior because of its smaller size and either lower weight (if the base is attached on the SB) or much greater battery life (if using only the clipboard on the SB). It's pretty much that the Surface Pro is a tablet that can be a laptop if you want to and the Surface Book is a laptop that can be a tablet if you want to.


----------

